# Kuhwiesenteich



## Justsu (26. April 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich werde Bald "Zugriff" auf einen Teich haben, den ein Landwirt vor etwa drei Jahren am Rande einer seiner Kuhwiesen ausgehoben hat, weil er die Erde benötigte. Dafür hat er einfach ein Stück des kleinen Entwässerungsgrabens, welcher das Feld begrenzte "vergößert".

Der Teich der entstand ist rechteckig, etwa 65-70m lang, an der Oberfläche ca. 18m breit und laut Aussage des Landwirtes durchgängig 4,5m tief mit steilen Ufern. 

Die Tiefe und die steile Uferkante und die damit nicht vorhandenen Flachwasserbereiche sind wohl seinerzeit zum einen aus praktischen Gründen (viel Erdaushub bei wenig Fläche) als auch um ein "verkrauten" zu verhindern entstanden. 

Nach den "Bauarbeiten" ist mit dem Teich nichts mehr passiert, kein Fischbesatz oder ähnliches, er wurde einfach sich selbst überlassen. Er wird aber mittlerweile sehr gut von vielen Arten Wassergeflügel angenommen, Stockenten, Gänse und Teichhühner konnte ich bei einem kurzen Besuch beobachten.

Zur Wasserqualität kann ich nichts sagen, das Wasser ist recht trüb, wie alle anderen Gewässer in der Umgebung auch, der Nährstoffeintrag wird durch die angrenzende Kuhweide und das Geflügel wahrscheinlich recht hoch sein. 

Einen Zu- oder Ablauf hat er meines Wissens nach nicht, eine Verbindung zu dem oben genannten Graben, aus dem der Teich entstand, besteht meines Wissen nach nicht (kommt aber wahrscheinlich auch auf den Wasserstand an).

Ich könnte die Erlaubnis von dem Landwirt bekommen mit dem Teich zu machen "was ich will". Was genau ich damit anstellen will weiß ich noch gar nicht, zunächst einmal fänd ich es einfach nur schön, wenn sich ein paar Fische darin wohlfühlen würden, die man später vielleicht auch mal beangeln könnte. 

(Dachte da passenderweise an so ein paar 2m+ Kuhwiesenwaller für's erste - bisschen Spaß muss sein!#h)  

So, jetzt hab' ich viel mehr geschrieben als ich eigentlich wollte - erstmal vielen Dank an Alle, die's bis hierher geschafft haben und da ich von Gewässerbewirtschaftung so gar keine Ahnung habe jetzt noch ein paar ganz allgemeine Fragen an die Spezis und Laien hier: 

- Durch die Wasservögel düften sich ja vielleicht schon die ersten Fische angesiedelt haben - welche Arten finden sich in der Regel denn in so einem Gewässer ohne künstlichen Besatz?

- Wie würdet ihr an meiner Stelle Vorgehen - welche Fischarten in welcher Menge könnte ich besetzen und wie sollte ich dabei vorgehen?

- Was gibt es generell bei so einem Gewässer zu beachten?

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Moe (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

|wavey: Moin!
Das klingt ja erstmal interessant.
Ich würde ein paar Ansitze machen und gucken, was fang ich auf Made und Wurm, dann nach Schonzeit Ende natürlich auch mal auf Raubfisch und erst dann würd ich mir gedanken über Besatz machen. Nach 3 Jahren könnte dort schon mehr los sein als man denkt.
Berichte mal weiter von deinem Projekt.. vielleicht auch mit Fotos?

#h


----------



## Daniel SN (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Könnte ne witzige Sache werden mit dem Teich.
 Und die Vorgehensweise von Moe macht durchaus Sinn.
 Und bitte reiche uns noch paar schöne Fotos nach. Daumen hoch


----------



## Justsu (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Vielen Dank erstmal für Eure Antworten... ein "Testfischen" hatte ich natürlich auch schon geplant, leider wird das aus verschiedenen Gründen (Entfernung, Zeit meinerseits, Absprache mit dem Landwirt, etc.) wahrscheinlich erst zum Ende des Jahres, vielleicht auch erst Anfang 2017 etwas. 
Dann ist natürlich die Jahreszeit nicht optimal für so ein Fischen, so dass ich wahrscheinlich erst im nächsten Frühjahr hier wirklich neue Erkenntinisse zu meinem "Projekt" schreiben kann... das werde ich dann aber machen, versprochen!

Trotzdem geht es mir hier erstmal so generell darum, was theoretisch möglich wäre. Vielleicht hat ja auch der eine oder andere Erfahrungen mit einem ähnlichen Gewässer gemacht? 

Am liebsten wäre mir auf lange Sicht ein natürlicher, sich selbst erhaltender Fischbestand (+ vll. ein paar, aber wirklich nur ein paar Karpfen). Nur mache ich mir da bei der Gewässerstruktur etwas Gedanken... Können Fische (und wenn ja welche Arten(!)) auch ohne Flachwasser und Pflanzenwuchs erfolgreich ablaichen???#c 

Eine generelle Veränderung des Teiches wie das Anlegen einer Flachwasserzone wird mir wahrscheinlich nicht gestattet werden... gibt es andere (unauffälligere) Möglichkeiten potentielle Laichzonen zu schaffen? 

Was die Fotos betrifft: Werde ich bei Gelegenheit nachreichen, könnte aber auch etwas dauern.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Erst heiss machen hier und dann Testangeln aufs Ende vom Jahr verschieben....

pffffffffffffffffffff....................
;-)))


----------



## Justsu (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erst heiss machen hier und dann Testangeln aufs Ende vom Jahr verschieben....
> 
> pffffffffffffffffffff....................
> ;-)))


 
Wenn ich da jetzt schon angeln könnte, würde ich meine Zeit ja nicht mit schreiben hier vertrödeln!!! :m


----------



## Andal (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Karpfen werden sich bei diesen Uferverhältnissen schon mal nicht vermehren. Barschen kannst du mit versenkten Ästen (Weihnachtsbäumen...) Laichplätze schaffen. Für den Hecht gilt ähnliches, wie für den Karpfen.

Auf See schafft man mit versenkten Schiffen künstliche Riffe. So etwas könnte man in stark verkleinerter Form hier vielleicht auch ausprobieren!?


----------



## Justsu (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*



Andal schrieb:


> Karpfen werden sich bei diesen Uferverhältnissen schon mal nicht vermehren. Barschen kannst du mit versenkten Ästen (Weihnachtsbäumen...) Laichplätze schaffen. Für den Hecht gilt ähnliches, wie für den Karpfen.
> 
> Auf See schafft man mit versenkten Schiffen künstliche Riffe. So etwas könnte man in stark verkleinerter Form hier vielleicht auch ausprobieren!?


 
Interesanter Ansatz! Bevor ich nen Opti versenke, könnte man aber vll. Palettenstapel verankern...|kopfkrat

Die Nummer mit den Weihnachtsbäumen kennt man ja... bleiben nur die Fragen, ob das auch in 4,5m Tiefe funktioniert und wovon sich die Barsche ernähren sollen, wenn's keine Laichmöglichkeiten für Futterfische gibt...


----------



## grubenreiner (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Mir sind da noch ein paar "???" zuviel für konkretes spekulieren.

Vor allem bezweifle ich die genannte Tiefenstruktur. Wenn da außenrum Kuhwiesen sind kann ich mir kaum vorstellen dass ein unbefestigtes Ufer nach 3 jahren noch nicht eingebrochen ist und schon flachere Bereiche geschaffen hat. Ich würde als ersten Schritt die Tiefen / struktur mal überprüfen, sowie rausbekommen ob Zu- und Ablauf saisonal vorhanden sind oder nicht.

Denn wenn die Ufer nicht ganz senkrecht ausfallen sehe ich für Laichmöglichkeiten da gar nicht so schwarz. Da das Teil ja im Verhältniss viel Uferlinie zu Wasserfläche hat kann auf die Art auch schon einiges an Flachwasserzone da sein, auch wenn die nur 40 cm breit ist.


----------



## Hezaru (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Ich würd erstmal kräftig mit der Angel testen.
In so einer unnatürlichen Grabenausweiten hält sich wohl prächtig alles was nicht in den Wassergraben gehöhrt.
Höhrt sich aber sehr produktiv an:g


----------



## Hezaru (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Nochwas, wenn es eine Grabenaufweitung ist hat es ja auch Zulauf und Ablauf durch den Graben, evtl. auch nur bei viel Wasser.
Ich komm laut deiner Beschreibung auf ca. 1000m2, ist nicht wenig.
Ich würde mir erstmal per Senke, Reuse und Angel einen Überblick verschaffen und dann schau mer mal weiter.
Wenn z.B. in deinem Graben Salmoniden ablaichen oder andere seltene Fische und von deinem Weiherchen kommt Hechtbrut runter die die wegputzt kannst du schon Schaden anrichten, also erstmal Bestandsaufnahme.
Wenn du neue Erkentnisse hast schreib was dazu, hier sind Leute die was davon verstehen (ich meine nicht mich)


----------



## Laichzeit (26. April 2016)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Wenn du Glück hast, wandern Schlammpeitzger über den Graben in den Teich ein.
Die Fische sind leider sehr selten, gehören aber oft zu den ersten Gästen im Teich, da sie auch kleinste Gräben nicht scheuen.
Zu Gesicht bekommt man sie nur selten.


----------



## Justsu (27. April 2016)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Hallo Zusammen!

Erstmal vielen Dank für die rege Teilnahme hier! 

Interessant ist natürlich der Hinweis auf die tatsächliche Tiefenstruktur. 

Auf den ersten Blick sieht man zumindest keine Abbrüche an der Uferkante. Sieht wirklich aus wie ne riesen große Badewanne. Dazu muss man sagen, dass der Boden ein sehr fester Kleiboden ist und dass die Kuhwiese nur an einer Seite an den Teich grenzt, auf der anderen Seite stehen Bäume. 

Als ich bei meinem letzten Besuch einmal ins Wasser schaute, sah die Kante auf den ersten 20-30cm (Sichttiefe) tatsächlich wie frisch mit dem Spaten abgestochen aus. Aber natürlich ist es durchaus möglich, dass es an anderen Stellen oder etwas tiefer schon zu Abbrüchen gekommen ist...

Samoniden sind im ostfriesischen wohl eher nicht zu erwarten, ob es dort Schlammpeitzger gibt? Keine Ahnung, aber noch nie gesehen!

Die (wirklich kleinen) Gräben müssten übrigens irgendwie mit dem ca. 1,5km entfernten etwas größeren Tief in Verbindung stehen, insofern könnte dort zumindest bei hohem Wasserstand auch eine Verbindung bestehen... 

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## oberfranke (28. April 2016)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Wie weit ist  es von deinem Wohnort zum Weiher? 
Klingt ja wie ne Urlaubsbekanntschaft. Wenn  ja- vergeß es.


----------



## Justsu (28. April 2016)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Nee, nee, nix Urlaubsbekanntschaft! Im Moment ist es noch etwas weiter weg, ich zeihe aber zum Ende des Jahres in die direkte Nachbarschaft|supergri


----------



## exil-dithschi (28. April 2016)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

schon ganz schön groß und vor allem tief für ´nen kuhwiesenteich.
ich befische auch ein paar solcher pfützen, sind allerdings meist höchstens halb so groß und max. 1,50 tief.
würde an deiner stelle, wie schon erwähnt, einen kleinen ansitz mit maden/wurm probieren und einfach mal schauen was drin ist, evtl. auch mal in die nacht rein, vielleicht haben aale den tümpel schon entdeckt.
gut ist natürlich das vorhanden sein von wasservögeln, weniger gut, daß der weiher erst seit drei jahren existiert.


----------



## Justsu (28. April 2016)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> [...]ich befische auch ein paar solcher pfützen, sind allerdings meist höchstens halb so groß und max. 1,50 tief.
> [...]


 
Das ist ja schonmal interessant! Darf ich fragen, was Du da so in deinen "Pfützen" fängst? Sind die besetzt, oder auch unberührt, was das angeht?

Mir fallen gerade Karauschen ein, das müssten ja eigentlich "die" Fische für so einen Tümpel sein... bekommt man die irgendwo als Besatzfische her?

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## postmaster (28. April 2016)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Ich lese hier das Thema schon von Anfang an mit und finde das ganze echt interessant. Magst/Willst du paar Fotos zum See posten? Würde mich interessieren, wie dein See aussieht.

VG aus Ulm,

postmaster


----------



## exil-dithschi (28. April 2016)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*



Justsu schrieb:


> Das ist ja schonmal interessant! Darf ich fragen, was Du da so in deinen "Pfützen" fängst? Sind die besetzt, oder auch unberührt, was das angeht?


das ist unterschiedlich.
kuhwiesenwaller, oder ähnliche monster sind mir jedenfalls noch nicht untergekommen.
das sind alles viehtränken, bzw. ehemalige viehtränken, alle gewässer werden dauerhaft von wasservögeln frequentiert, von bewusstem besatz ist offiziell nix bekannt.
die pfützen existieren aber alle mindestens 15 jahre.
was ich regelmäßig in ordentlichen größen fange sind rotaugen und aale.
barsche gibt´s auch ab und an, aber meist fingerlang.
karauschen und giebel kommen auch mal vor, eher selten, aber meist über 30.
ein hecht kam mir bis jetzt unter, der hatte knapp 50, daraufhin hat der besitzer durch die pfütze mal ein netz ziehen lassen und es kamen eine handvoll karpfen zum vorschein, der größte knapp 8pfund, zwei weitere grashechte, ein aal, knapp 90 und sehr schöne rotaugen.
die liegen bei mir quasi alle direkt vor der haustür und das angeln ist sehr entspannt.


----------



## Andal (28. April 2016)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Hier, eingezwickt zwischen Westerwald und Eifel, gibt es leider keine solchen Pfützen, Lacken und alte Bauernweiher - wirklich schade!


----------



## Justsu (28. April 2016)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

@dithschi: Das hört sich ja schonmal spannend an, dann haben Deine Weiher aber auch eine irgendwie geartete Grabenverbindung? Als Laich im Gefieder der Wasservögel können die Aale ja schlecht in die Teiche gekommen sein!

@postmaster: Wie ich bereits versprochen habe, werden Bilder auf jeden Fall noch nachgereicht, kann aber leider noch etwas dauern!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## exil-dithschi (28. April 2016)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

ja, die gewässer haben fast alle zu mehr, oder weniger tiefen gräben verbindung.


----------



## Justsu (8. August 2016)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Soooooo, ich hoffe, ich habe die zahlreichen Interessierten hier noch nicht vergrämt, weil ich mich so lange nicht zum Thema gemeldet habe. 

Es gibt aber jetzt Neuigkeiten zu "meinem" Kuhwiesenteich. Zu aller Erst mal zwei Bilder, die ich gestern geschossen habe, dazu habe ich mir auch nochmal eine andere Stelle vom Uferbereich anschauen können und hier konnte ich tatsächlich einen kleinen Flachwasserbereich ausmachen. Direkt am Ufer auf ca. 50cm Breite gibt es zumindest auf der einen Stirnseite einen "Flachwassergürtel" von ca. 30-40cm Tiefe und dieser war auch mit Wasserpflanzen (Tausendblatt!?) bewachsen. Das sollte ja vielleicht als Laichzone ausreichen!? 

Intesessanterweise war die Sichttiefe mit ca. 40 cm+ größer als bei meinem letzten Besuch im frühen Frühjahr!|kopfkrat

Die Umzugspläne sind inzwischen auch weiter vorangeschritten, so dass ich wohl ab Mitte Oktober hier erste Berichte vom Testfischen zum Besten geben kann.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## exil-dithschi (8. August 2016)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*



Justsu schrieb:


> Die Umzugspläne sind inzwischen auch weiter vorangeschritten, so dass ich wohl ab Mitte Oktober hier erste Berichte vom Testfischen zum Besten geben kann.


da bin ich gespannt!


----------



## Sneep (8. August 2016)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Hallo,

das mit der erhöhten Sichtigkeit lässt sich erklären.

Zu Beginn des Frühjahres, sobald die Sonnenscheindauer zunimmt, beginnen die Grünalgen zu wachsen. Eine Zeit lang habe ich dann eine grüne Brühe, bis der Gegenschlag der Fressfeind erfolgt. Hüpferlinge Wasserflöhe und andere schaffen es für eine kurze Zeit das Wasser klar werden zu lassen.
Danach spielt sich eine Balance ein.

Dieser Wechsel ist ein gutes Zeichen. Bei zu hohen Fischbeständen, vor allem von jungen und kleinen Fischen, haben die Wasserflöhe keine Chance aufzukommen.

sneeP


----------



## Justsu (9. August 2016)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das mit der erhöhten Sichtigkeit lässt sich erklären.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Erklärung, das klingt logisch! Ich dachte bisher immer kaltes Wasser - klar(er), warmes Wasser - trüb(er). 

Eine Verbindung zu den umliegenden Gräben besteht übrigens aktuell nicht und es sieht mir auch nicht so aus, als ob das auch bei sehr hohem Wasserstand der Fall sein könnte. Dafür müsste wahrscheinlich schon die ganze Wiese überflutet sein...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Klasse und Danke fürs weiter berichten!!!!


----------



## Alex1860 (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Wurde denn jetzt eigentlich schon testgeangelt?


----------



## wusel345 (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Der Teich sieht ja geil aus. Mich würde auch das Ergebnis des Testangelns interessieren.


----------



## Justsu (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hab's geahnt, dass mich das hier wieder einholt! 

Leider ist aus dem Testfischen bis jetzt nichts geworden, im Moment einfach noch zuviel Stress mit Umzug und Umbau:c 

Dazu kommt, dass die Chancen zur aktuellen Jahreszeit generell nicht sonderlich hoch sind und um dann im völlig ungewissen zu fischen, dazu fehlt mir irgendwie die Motivation...

Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben, versprochen! Und berichten werde ich hier ganz sicher auch, Ehrenwort!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Und wir werden weiter aufpasssen (danke an die Aufpasser!!!!!)


----------



## Alex1860 (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Sry war nur neugierig ob schon was interessantes rausgekommen ist bzw hatte Angst dass du verschollen bist wie der, wie hieß der noch gleich Nuffy?(Grabenmonster) 
Viel Erfolg noch beim Umzug und Umbau!


----------



## Justsu (15. März 2017)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

So, im Gegensatz zu Nuffy tauche ich hier doch noch mal wieder auf!:q

Es gibt Neues vom Kuhwiesenteich! Am Wochenende habe ich das schöne Wetter genutzt und mal einen kleinen Inspektionsgang gewagt... um Eure Erwartungen aber gleich schon mal zu enttäuschen: Leider ohne Angelgerät! 

Das ist immer noch im Umzugs-/Umbauchaos verbuddelt und außerdem hatte ich auch nur ein paar Minuten Zeit...

Die Zeit hat aber immerhin für ein paar aktuelle Bilder gereicht. Der Teich ist übrigens entgegen meiner anfänglichen Schätzung nach Abschreiten doch eher 90m lang und "nur" 15m breit...
Eine kleine Flachwasserzone hat sich am Rand (zumindest auf der Seite ohne Baumbestand) ausgebildet, wie auf den Fotos ganz gut zu sehen ist. 

Ansonsten war das Wasser für hiesige Verhältnisse relativ klar. Leben war auch jede Menge im Wasser, vornehmlich in Form von verschiedenen Wasserkäfern. Auf der Oberfläche konnte ich eine Gruppe (sehr scheuer) Enten und ein (weniger scheues) Teichhuhn ausmachen. 

Im Augenwinkel konnte ich auch einen Schwall an der Oberfläche wahrnehmen... möglicherweise ein Fisch!? Zumindest konnte ich im Anschluss kein auftauchendes Tier auf der Oberfläche ausmachen... 

So und nun hoffe ich, dass ich Euch mit den Bildern wieder ein bisschen bei Laune halten kann! 

Und ein Testfischen wird in jedem Fall noch stattfinden!!!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Andal (15. März 2017)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Eimampfrei! #6


----------



## exil-dithschi (15. März 2017)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*



Justsu schrieb:


> Und ein Testfischen wird in jedem Fall noch stattfinden!!!


da bin ich sehr gespannt drauf, bei den bildern juckt´s schon gewaltig...#6


----------



## Laichzeit (15. März 2017)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Bin auch schon gespannt, ob beim Testfischen was beißt.
Ist der Teich in Siedlungsnähe? Ab und an werden solche Teiche auch von ungefiederten Wasservögeln heimgesucht.


----------



## Deep Down (15. März 2017)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Da sieht doch schon mal viel versprechend aus!


----------



## Justsu (15. März 2017)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Bin auch schon gespannt, ob beim Testfischen was beißt.
> Ist der Teich in Siedlungsnähe? Ab und an werden solche Teiche auch von ungefiederten Wasservögeln heimgesucht.



Ungefiederte Wasservögel? Siedlungsnähe? Wenn Du Schwimmer meinst, glaube ich eher nicht, aber grundsätzlich Möglich wäre es natürlich schon... Der nächste Ort ist ein paar Kilometer entfernt, drumherum sind nur ein paar verstreute Bauernhäuser... So richtig mag ich bisher noch nicht an einen (nennenswerten) Fischbestand glauben, insbesondere wegen des geringen Alters von maximal vier Jahren... Naja, Gewissheit wird dann wohl nur das Testfischen bringen... Ich bleib' dran!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Laichzeit (15. März 2017)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Ich meine Menschen aller Art, aber hauptsächlich die, welche ihre Heimtiere dem nächsten Gewässer übergeben. #h
Ungeschlagene Nr.1 beim Fische verbreiten ist nämlich der Mensch. Bei Gewässern in Siedlungsnähe kommen recht schnell die ersten Goldfische per Plastiktüte.


----------



## Jose (16. März 2017)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

kauf dir nen satz fangfertiger refos und los damit.

oder setz grundeln ein - spaß für immer&ewig :m


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Katzenwelse und Sonnebarsche sollen auch recht dankbar sein!:vik:

:mDamit die auch genug zu fressen finden sollten dann aber auch unbedingt noch Blaubandbärblinge als Futterfisch besetzt werden!

(Achtung: Ironie...)


----------



## Andal (16. März 2017)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Ochsenfrösche und Schnappschildkröten würden dann es Ensemble abrunden... :m


----------



## rosebad (16. März 2017)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Ich würde auch eine Wasserprobe in Erwägung ziehen.
Barsche sind eigentlich die ersten mit in einem neuen Gewässer.
Aber erst einmal schauen, was ist schon drin.
Ist manchmal mehr als erwartet.

Bilder wären bei Gelegenheit klasse.


----------



## Deep Down (16. März 2017)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Als Sommergast dann noch ein Alligator(-chen)!


----------



## oberfranke (16. März 2017)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Der Teich hat doch ziemlich alles was man braucht. 
 Schatten, versunkene Äste, Flachwasserzone, Schilf. 

 Ich würde mich auf die Suche nach Besatz machen. 
 Karpfen, Schleien, Kleinfische, Krebse und Barsche. 
 Auf Hecht, Zander, Waller und Brachsen!! würde ich sicherlich verzichten


----------



## Justsu (16. März 2017)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ich meine Menschen aller Art, aber hauptsächlich die, welche ihre Heimtiere dem nächsten Gewässer übergeben. #h
> Ungeschlagene Nr.1 beim Fische verbreiten ist nämlich der Mensch. Bei Gewässern in Siedlungsnähe kommen recht schnell die ersten Goldfische per Plastiktüte.



Ach Du meinst Hunde! Da stand ich aber ganz schön auf dem Schlauch!:m Das könnte allerdings sein, Spaziergänger mit Hunden sind schon einige in direkter Umgebung anzutreffen... aber die verbreiten ja wohl schwerlich Fische!? Wenn es Goldfische in nennenswerter Anzahl gäbe, hätte ich die bei der Windstille und dem Sonnenschein wahrscheinlich ausgemacht, denke ich... Auf dem einen Foto mit dem Sand waren meine ich Watvogel Fußabdrücke zu sehen... evtl. von einem Graureiher, die sieht man recht häufig hier in der Gegend.

Fangfertige Refos sind genau das, was ich überhaupt nicht will, dagegen würde mir der Vorschlag von oberfranke sicherlich schon sehr viel mehr zusagen!


----------



## JottU (16. März 2017)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Ooch menno,|uhoh:
Starte hier doch einfach mal ne Anfrage "Testangler gesucht!!".
So ein interessantes Thema, aber kein Weiterkommen |kopfkrat.
Zieht da ein ganzes Dorf um?


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht, wieso ihr hier alle so aufs Testangeln abgeht!|kopfkrat
Der Weiher ist keine vier Jahre alt und hat wohl keine direkte Verbindung, über die etwas zuschwimmen konnte.

Was soll da also schon drin sein? 
Selbst wenn ein bisschen Laich mit dem alleresten gelandeten Wasservogel reingekommen ist, kann da jetzt nicht mehr als eine hand voll Köderfische drin sein.
Erst wenn so ein Erstbesatz mal abgelaicht hat und die Brut abgewachsen ist kann´s interessant werden.

Bei dem misteriösen Wasserschwall würde ich mal auf Bisam tippen.

Ich würde das Gewässer als Chance sehen, mal wirklich bei Null anzufangen und mir Gedanken machen, was man da sinnvollerweise besetzen kann.

Karpfen gehören m.M. ganz sicher nicht dazu...

Was sich mir aber spontan aufdrängen würde wären auf alle Fälle echte (!) Karauschen (bloß ganz gut aufpassen, das einem das keine Giebel angedreht werden!!!).
Die haben es schwer genug und jedes Gewässer in dem sie vorkommen ist wertvoll!


----------



## ZX Biker (17. März 2017)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Also als Niedersache würde ich für dich wohl mal Testangeln gehen. 

Sag Bescheid und wir kommen zum antesten vorbei. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Justsu (17. März 2017)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Das ist nett gemeint, aber das Testangeln mache ich dann doch lieber selbst!  

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass das ja auch der Besitzer anderen "Fremden" erlauben müsste.

Echte Karauschen habe ich ja auch schonmal hier angesprochen - finde ich eine tolle Sache, nur woher nehmen? 

Als Karpfenliebhaber, werde ich wohl nicht ganz ohne  Karpfen im Teich leben können ...aber ich denke da wirklich nur an eine sehr kleine Menge von vll. 4-7 Stück... ich denke, das dürfte wirklich nicht so tragisch sein, oder?

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## hecht99 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Ohne das mich wer steinigt würde ich mal noch ein paar Fische vorschlagen, die für den Teich interessant wären (ich weiß das solche Mischungen funktionieren, wobei Karpfen/Schleien Mischung usw nicht jedermanns Sache ist):

- Rotaugen
- Rotfedern
- Schleie
- ca. 10 bis 15 Karpfen
- Karausche
- als Wasserpolizei und damit der Fischbestand nicht explodiert und kleinwüchsig bleibt 5 Hechte (später besetzen nach erstem ablaichen) oder 5 bis 10 Zander besetzen. 

Rotauge und Rotfeder würde ich versuchen einige größere Exemplare jetzt noch vor der Laichzeit aufzutreiben!


----------



## Justsu (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Hallo Zusammen,

in regelmäßig großen Abständen gibt's dann doch noch mal wieder was Neues über den Kuhwiesenteich von mir!

Jetzt im Sommer sieht der Teich schon viel weniger nach "toter Badewanne" aus! 

In einer Ecke hat sich etwas Röhricht angesiedelt, in anderen Bereichen wächst (noch recht wenig) Schilf. Auf der flacher abfallenden Seite ohne Baumbewuchs wachsen in einem bis zu ca. zwei Meter breiten Gürtel Wasserpflanzen (v. A. Tausendblatt) bis unter die Oberfläche und auch einige kleinblättrige Schwimmpflanzen gedeihen auf der Wasseroberfläche.

Etwas schockiert war ich, als ich kürzlich an zwei aufeinander folgenden Tagen zwei Kormorane am Ufer sitzen sah, diese habe ich aber im Anschluss glücklicherweise nicht mehr gesehen. 

Und jetzt zum groß angekündigten Testfischen: Zu einem umfangreichen Testfischen bin ich immer noch nicht gekommen|sagnix

Aber immerhin habe ich ein paar Mal den Teich mit einem 0er Mepps "durchkämmen" können. Ergebnis: Nullkommanull! 
Dabei habe ich aber immerhin feststellen können, dass es anscheinend auch noch in tieferen Bereichen Wasserpflanzen gibt und, dass die ursprünglich angegebene Tiefe von 4m wohl doch nicht (mehr) ganz stimmt... ich schätze eher 2,5-3m in der Mitte. 

Ich hätte ja schon gedacht, dass sich mittlerweile ein paar kleine Barsche im Teich angesiedelt haben könnten, aber die hätte ich ja eigentlich mit meinem Spinner zum Vorschein bringen müssen|kopfkrat Ansonsten habe ich abgesehen von vielen Kleintieren (Wasserflöhe, Käfer, etc.) aber auch keinerlei Aktivität unter der Oberfläche ausmachen können.

Naja, ich werde es in den nächsten Wochen nochmal mit  Stippe und Senke probieren, vielleicht ist das ja erfolgreicher...

Der Besatz den hecht99 vorgeschlagen hat, wäre auch so in etwa nach meinem Geschmack, dann bliebe nur noch die Frage nach der Menge und der Bezugsquelle|kopfkrat

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Michael.S (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Im Moment ist auch überall Beißflaute , mus nichts heißen das du nichts gefangen hast , wir haben hier auch so ein kleines Gewässer mitten in der Stadt , da ist auch allerhand an Fisch drinn was man garnicht vermutet wenn man den Tümpel sieht , leider nur für Mitglieder des Angelvereins und da bin ich nicht drinn


----------



## Justsu (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Hallo Zusammen,

mal wieder Neues vom Kuhwiesenteich! 

Mittlerweile ist er zu einem richtigen Biotop geworden! Dieses Jahr wird er von wirklich vielen Fröschen bevölkert, die ich im letzten Jahr fast gar nicht ausmachen konnte. Außerdem gehören zu den regelmäßigen Gästen neben den "normalen" Stockenten und Teichhühnern nun auch Reiherenten und Schwäne. Der Uferbewuchs aus Röhricht und Schilf dehnt sich weiter aus und mittlerweile dürften auch ausreichende Laichzonen vorhanden sein.

Da weitere Testfischen im letzen Jahr völlig ohne Erfolg geblieben  waren, gehe ich davon aus, dass der recht junge Teich (ca. 4-5 Jahre) tatsächlich  noch nicht von Fischen besiedelt wurde. 

Deshalb habe ich in diesem Frühjahr mit einem Erstbesatz begonnen. Anfang April haben zunächst 130 Rotfedern zwischen 5 und 10cm dort ein neues Zuhause gefunden. 

In den nächsten Wochen sollen noch 12 K1 Karpfen, jeweils 25 Schleien und Karauschen (10-15cm), sowie einige hundert Moderlieschen einziehen.

Damit wäre dann der Erstbesatz erstmal erledigt, in der Hoffnung, dass die Kleinfische dann im nächsten Jahr zum ersten Mal ablaichen. Noch 2-3 Jahre weiter, dürften dann auch die anderen Fische hoffentliche eine Größe erreicht haben, dass ich die ersten Raubfische einsetzen kann.

Da tendiere ich aktuell am ehesten zu Barschen, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob eine weitere, größere Raubfischart (Hecht, Zander) noch nötig/sinnvoll ist... Barsche neigen ja auch zum verbutten, wenn ich richtig liege!?

Eine weitere Frage, die ich mir aktuell stelle ist, ob ich noch Krebse und/oder Teichmuscheln einsetzen sollte? Macht das Sinn, oder schaden diese dem (noch jungen) Fischbestand?

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Michael.S (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Setz da blos keine Krebse rein und schon gar keine nicht heimische , Raubfische halten die zwar kurz aber du sagst ja das keine drin sind


----------



## smithie (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Warum pauschal gegen, insbesondere heimische, Krebse??

Abgesehen davon wird es in dem hiesigen Fall wahrscheinlich schwierig, da die Krebse ausreichend Unterstände und Verstecke benötigen und daher auch nur in dem Maße aufkommen, wie solche Möglichkeiten da sind.
-> sofern die restlichen Bedingungen alle passen.


----------



## Franky (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Wenn Teichmupfel dann auch Bitterling... :m


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Zunächt mal finde ich gut, dass du anscheinend mit Besatz behutsam umgehst und nicht wahllos irgend eine Fischsuppe anrührst!
Genau so gefällt mir die Idee, es beim Raubfisch zunächst mal beim Barsch zu belassen.
Diese sind ohnehin selbstregulierend, da sie sich in der Regel erfolgreich auch um ihren eigenen Nachwuchs "kümmern"!
Wenn du noch Hecht oder Zander haben möchtest, so reicht es, bei der geringen Gewässergröße aus, wenn du Einzelfische besetzt.
Würde ich dann aber schon in einer Größe von 30cm> besetzen.
Dann kannst du jeweils nach ein paar Jahren mal einen Großfisch fangen!
Krebse (Edelkrebs!) und Muscheln werden dieses Gewässer komplettieren.
Wobei, wenn du die Reiherente (Muschelfresser!) dort über einen längeren Zeitraum siehst, also nicht nur als Tagesgast/Durchzügler dort hast, kannst du fast davon ausgehen, dass es bereits Muscheln gibt!
Dies müssen natürlich nicht zwingend auch Teichmuscheln sein?

Jürgen


----------



## hecht99 (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Ich würde dir von Barschen abraten! Gerade in kleinen Gewässern ohne Räuberkonkurrenz stark zur Verbuttung. Die Selbstregulation reicht oft nicht aus!
Trübes, sommerwarmes Wasser mit Tiefen von 3 Meter schreit ja direkt nach Zandern! Natürlich nicht zu viele, aber unter den geschilderten Umständen wächst und gedeiht der schon und könnte sich sogar fortpflanzen.


----------



## Justsu (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Ersteinmal allen vielen Dank für die guten Kommentare und Anregungen! 

Wenn, dann käme natürlich nur der einheimische Edelkrebs in Frage! Ich denke, dass die sich dort auch ganz wohlfühlen könnten, mittlerweile hat sich in ein paar Ecken doch ganz gut Totholz angesammelt, zudem bietet sich die Uferböschung bei dem Kleiboden zum Höhlen graben an, denke ich...

Die Reiherenten sind eigentlich schon mehr als ein Tagesgast... vor etwa 4 Wochen habe ich ein Pärchen zum ersten mal auf dem Teich entdeckt und dieses habe ich dann bis auf wenige Ausnahmen täglich dort sehen können. Zwischenzeitlich waren auch mal zwei Pärchen auf dem Teich zu sehen. Beim Fressen konnte ich die Enten aber bisher nicht beobachten...

Ansonsten habe ich aber keine Anzeichen für Muscheln sehen können.

Sollte ich Teichmuscheln einsetzen, sind natürlich auch Bitterlinge eingeplant! Aktuell frage ich mich halt noch, ob das Parasitieren der Muschellarven den Fischen schaden könnte und ob die Bedingungen für die Muscheln im Teich passen.

Ein weiteres aktuelles Problem ist der Besatz mit Karauschen - ich finde da aktuell keinen Anbieter... Wenn, dann gibt's die nur mit Giebeln gemischt und das möchte ich eigentlich nicht... hat jemand da vielleicht einen Tipp?

Hab dann gestern noch ein paar Fotos für die Interessierten geschossen|supergri

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Laichzeit (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Bei Barschbesatz kommt es häufig zur Verbuttung, wenn die recht wenigen eingesetzten Fische nach der ersten Laichsaison einer Menge an natürlichem Nachwuchs gegenüberstehen und zu wenig davon selbst fressen können. Das lässt sich schwer vorhersagen und schwer steuern, aber ein guter Ansatz ist es, wenn man anfangs auf künstliche Laichhilfen verzichtet, damit der Generationenunterschied nicht zu heftig ausfällt. Dann haben die größeren Barsche eine Chance, ihre Nachkommen so weit auszudünnen dass sie mit der vorhandenen Nahrung schnell genug wachsen um selbst räuberisch zu werden.


----------



## oberfranke (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Ich würde auch ein paar Karpfen, Schleien und Rotfedern im laichfähigen Alter besetzen. 
Karpfen laichen ja erst mit 3 bzw 4 Jahren das erste mal ab und Rotfeder mit 2-3 Jahren. Schleien so mit 2- 3Jahren- soweit ich das noch im Gedächtnis habe.


----------



## Justsu (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Mein Bestreben ist es einen naturnahen Lebensraum mit sich selbst erhaltenden Beständen zu schaffen. 

Wenn dann noch selten gewordene Arten wie Edelkrebs, Teichmuschel, Bitterling und Karausche dort einen Lebensraum finden können, umso besser! 

Der Besatz von Karpfen widerspricht dem natürlich etwas, da diese sich mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit dort nicht vermehren werden, aber diese 12 Fische "müssen" für mich als Karpfenliebhaber einfach sein|supergri

Bei der "Entwicklung" habe ich keine Eile, daher werde ich auch nur junge Fische einsetzen, zum einen weil diese günstiger zu haben sind und zum Anderen macht es mir nichts aus, wenn diese erst in 2 oder 3 Jahren zum ersten Mal ablaichen. Dann werden wahrscheinlich auch noch mehr/günstigere Laichhabitate da sein.

Mit den Raubfischen lasse ich mir dann auch entsprechend Zeit... werde dann erstmal Barsche setzten (wenn sie bis dahin nicht schon von selbst im Teich angekommen sind) und schauen, wie es sich weiter verhält, um dann ggfls. ein paar Hechte oder Zander nachzusetzen...

Dem Ganzen beim langsamen Wachsen und Gedeihen zuzusehen und dann beim Angeln in einigen Jahren vll. mal überrascht zu werden, macht mir wesentlich mehr Freude als einen Zentner Refos reinzuschmeißen und diese innerhalb eines Jahres wieder rauszufangen! 

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Michael.S (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Karpfen brauchen schon sehr hohe Temperaturen wenn die sich vermehren sollen , ist mir bei uns nur einmal in einem sehr heißen Sommer bekannt wo man Jungkarpfen sehen konnte , meine Krebsabneigung liegt darin das die sich bei uns explosionsartig vermehrt haben was ein Angeln lange Zeit unmöglich machte , auf den Quadratmeter konnte man ca 10 Krebse sehen , der ganze See war voll davon , das waren allerdings Amerikanische Krebse


----------



## Justsu (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Es gibt nochmal wieder Neues vom Kuhwiesenteich!

Am Wochenende fielen mir im Uferbereich sehr kleine Fische auf, die kleiner als die kleinsten besetzten Rotfedern waren... hatte sich also doch bereits unbemerkt eine Art von selbst angesiedelt?

Ein Versuch mit der Senke brachte schnell Klarheit: Offensichtlich hat sich eine ganz beachtliche Population Stichlinge im Teich angesiedelt! Mit jedem Mal lagen mindestens einer, meistens gleich mehrere der kleinen Fische auf der Senke.

Die anfängliche Freude über die spontane Ansiedlung des "Fisch des Jahres" wich einer leichten Sorge, gelten Stichling doch als Laichräuber;+

Naja, rausbekommen werde ich die kleinen nun sowieso nicht mehr, also muss ich mit Ihnen vorliebnehmen! 

Die Frage die sich mir nun nur stellt ist, ob es nicht zuviele konkurrierende Kleinfischarten werden könnten, wenn ich nun zusätzlich noch Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge besetzen sollte|kopfkrat

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Moin, 

klasse, du machst dir Gedanken, ob du zu viel Besatz in das Gewässer einbringen könntest und die meisten Gartenteiche sehen aus wie Fischdosen ohne Sauce:q

Nein, bei den Kleinfischen kannst du eigentlich nichts falsch machen. Und auch Stichlinge werden mit Wonne gefressen, wie Rosi jüngst von Dorschen berichtet hat. 

Anders wird es bei den Süsswasserräubern auch nicht aussehen. 

Mich würde nicht wundern, wenn nicht sogar bereits Barsche vorhanden sind, die gelangen häufig in neue Gewässer, seinerzeit gab es sie sogar im Schulteich und da sollten sicher keine Fische rein.

Ich verfolge deine Berichte sehr gern, danke dafür.


----------



## Justsu (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Deine Einschätzung und natürlich auch für die ermunternden Worte#6

Barsche hatte ich ja auch ganz oben auf der "Liste der Verdächtigen" - das hatte ich aber nach einigen Veruschen im vergangenen Jahr mit einem 0er Mepps wieder ad acta gelegt... 

Vielleicht sollte ich es die Tage aber auch nochmal damit probieren, vielleicht gibt es eine ähnliche Überraschung wie mit den Stichlingen... Das hätte dann natürlich u.U. auch Einfluss auf die gewählte Besatzfischgröße... 

Neben den Stock- und Reiherenten und den Teichhühnern fühlen sich seit einigen Tagen auch noch zwei Blässhühner auf dem Teich wohl... vielleicht sollte ich zur Dezimierung des Geflügels doch noch ein paar 2m+ Welse besetzen|kopfkrat

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*



Justsu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielen Dank für Deine Einschätzung und natürlich auch für die ermunternden Worte#6
> 
> ...



Ja Topidee, aber dann würde ich auch den örtlichen Teckelclub zum Hundeschwimmen einladen. Da bleiben schnell ein paar Schleien mehr für die Küche über.


----------



## Justsu (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Wieder mal Neues vom Teich:

Die Blässhühner haben mittlerweile ein Nest in den Rohrkolben angelegt und bereits fünf Eier abgelegt.

Von den eingesetzen Rotfedern ist leider seit fast zwei Wochen nichts mehr zu sehen#c , trotz jeder Menge Anflugnahrung und warmem, sonnigem Wetter.

Dafür habe ich noch kurzfristig 10 kleine Zeilkarpfen (15g/Stück) bekommen können... die Guten werden morgen geliefert... evtl. stelle ich dann ein paar Bilder ein.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## smithie (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Denk Dir nix bei den Rotfedern. Ich hatte bei mir Ende letzten Jahres 150 Stück eingesetzt. Die waren nie mehr zu sehen, so dass ich "aus Verzweiflung" nochmal ein paar rein habe.


Plötzlich waren vor 2-3 Wochen "alle" wieder da...


----------



## Justsu (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Da bin ich gespannt, ob meine Rotfedern auch wieder auftauchen... das die über den Winter "verschwunden" sind, wundert mich nicht, dass die aber bei diesem Wetter nicht zu sehen sind, wundert mich schon...

Naja, heute Mittag haben 13 wunderschöne kleine Zeilkarpfen ein neues Zuhause gefunden... |supergri


----------



## MikeHawk (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Oh wie süß  Tolle Sache!


----------



## Deep Down (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Du machst daraus wirklich ein tolles Objekt! 
Und die Karpfen sind ja mal richtig hübsch!


----------



## Justsu (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Der Erstbesatz ist jetzt abgeschlossen. Am Freitag sind noch Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge, Karauschen, Schleien, einige Spiegelkarpfen, Teichmuscheln und Edelkrebse in den Teich gewandert...

Jetzt heißt es erstmal abwarten und beobachten! Im nächsten Frühjahr werde ich dann mal vorsichtig mit Stippe und Senke testen, wie es den neuen Bewohnern nach einem Jahr im neuen Zuhause so ergeht...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Justsu (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Die Rotfedern sind im Übrigen wieder aufgetaucht, Du hattest also Recht, smithie!|supergri 

Gestern Nachmittag, nachdem es etwas geregnet hatte und die Sonne dann wieder raus kam, zogen sie wieder ihre Bahnen unter der Oberfläche und sammelten auf der Oberfläche treibende Insekten ein.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## geomas (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Tolles Projekt - Hut ab vor Deinem Einsatz. 
Macht Spaß, den Fortschritten hier aus der Ferne zu folgen.


----------



## Nomade (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Hallo,

interessante Sache.
was sind das denn für Krebse?
Die Karpfen hätte ich weg gelassen.


----------



## Justsu (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Bei den Krebsen handelt es sich um Edelkrebse (Astacus astacus), zumindest wurden mir diese als solche verkauft und ich habe diese als Laie auch so bestimmt (rote Scherenunterseite bzw. Scherengelenke)

Die Karpfen passen nicht 100%ig ins Konzept, da muss ich Dir Recht geben, allerdings konnte und wollte ich als Karpfenliebhaber nicht darauf verzichten (ich habe sogar einen einzelnen Koi mit eingesetzt|rolleyes)... aber ich denke mit nun insgesamt 24 K1 ist die Besatzdichte doch sehr gering gehalten und ich werde definitiv keine weiteren nachsetzen... eher wieder welche herausfangen, sollte sich zeigen, dass viele davon das "Erwachsenenalter" erreichen. Eine Vermehrung der Karpfen in diesem Gewässer halte ich für ausgeschlossen! 

Die anderen Fische können, sollen und dürfen sich unbedingt vermehren und ich hoffe sehr, bereits im nächsten Frühjahr die ersten Nachkommen der Satzfische zu sehen!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Nomade (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Danke für die Infos!
Wenn es stimmt, dass es sich um echte Edelkrebse handelt, ist der Besatz natürlich hilfreich.
Dass die Karpfen genießbar sein werden, denke ich in so einem Teich eher nicht.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*



Nomade schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos!
> Wenn es stimmt, dass es sich um echte Edelkrebse handelt, ist der Besatz natürlich hilfreich.
> Dass die Karpfen genießbar sein werden, denke ich in so einem Teich eher nicht.



Warum nicht? Was ist denn anders als zB bei diesen fränkischen Karpfenteichen? Das sind doch genau solche ausgebaggerten Löcher, meines Wissens evtl sogar noch flacher.


----------



## smithie (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Ah toll, dass sie wieder aufgetaucht sind, die Rotaugen 


Wie groß waren denn die Moderlieschen?
Wenn Du Glück hast, laichen sie dieses Jahr nochmal ab.


Bei mir ist gerade die 2. Runde Moderlieschen mit dem Laichen fertig.


----------



## Justsu (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*



smithie schrieb:


> Ah toll, dass sie wieder aufgetaucht sind, die Rotaugen
> 
> 
> Wie groß waren denn die Moderlieschen?
> ...



Gekauft habe ich sie in der Sortierung "4-7 cm", die waren aber eher am unteren Ende der Angabe... also würde ich eher davon ausgehen, dass die erst im nächsten Jahr dran sind


----------



## donak (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Ich finde deine Kuhwiesenteich Geschichte auch sehr interessant, bin gespannt, wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## banzinator (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Ist ein super Projekt. 
Drücke dir alle Daumen dafür. 
Sowas wäre auch was für mich :m


----------



## Astacus74 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Ich denke das dein Kuhwiesenteich wird sich im Sommer bestimmt auf 18 bis 20 Grad erwärmen wird beste Bedingungen das deine Karpfen ablaichen.


Gruß Frank


----------



## TMC (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*



Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ich denke das dein Kuhwiesenteich wird sich im Sommer bestimmt auf 18 bis 20 Grad erwärmen wird beste Bedingungen das deine Karpfen ablaichen.
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank




@Frank: Auch bei den steilen Kanten, die er beschrieb? 





@Thema: Finde dein Projekt mega interessant. Denke sowas ist der Traum eines jeden Aquariumbesitzers :q


----------



## Astacus74 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

In meinem Koiteich gibt es auch nur senkrechte Wände und ne kleine Flachwasserzone aber sobald genug Pflanzen vorhanden sind ist das kein Problem, bei mir wird nach dem ablaichen nicht gefüttert und die Koi verspeisen dann ihren Laich.
Mein Teich hat halt keinen unbegrenzten Platz und kleine Koi rauskeschern muß ich nicht haben und dann wäre noch wohindamit???


Gruß Frank


----------



## Nuklearangler (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Wenn du dir mal nicht schon mit deinen Besatzfischen die Krebspest eingeschleust hast... Das geht extrem schnell.
Wenn das der Fall sein sollte, wirst du von den Krebsen nie wieder etwas sehen.

Ich habe einen See in Schweden, und in dem kommen Edelkrebse vor. Der See ist völlig isoliert, hat nur eine kleine Verbindung zur Ostsee, die im Sommer trockenfällt.

Ich darf da überhaupt gar nichts ein setzen. Schon der Inhalt eines 10l Eimers aus einem Gewässer, in dem die Krebspest vorkommt (und das ist in Deutschland fast überall der Fall), reicht aus,um die Pilzerkrankung einzuschleppen. Edelkrebse haben dagegen keine Abwehrstoffe, der Bestand geht in kürzester Zeit zugrunde.

Wenn, dann solltest du deine Fische erst in Quarantäne nehmen, wenn es nicht schon zu spät ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Die Quarantäne würde hier nicht viel bringen, da die Fische von dem Erreger keine Krankheitssymptome entwickeln und der Erreger der Krebspest wohl recht dauerhaft scheint.


----------



## Nuklearangler (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Die Fische sind ja nicht der Überträger, sondern das Wasser. Ich meinte es so, dass die Fische zunächst in einen Behälter gesetzt werden, in dem das nicht infizierte Wasser aus dem Teich ist, und er von dort dann in den Teich gesetzt werden. Eine richyige Quarantäne ist das nicht, da hast du recht.
Das verringert aber das Übertragungsrisiko immens.
Auf keinen Fall Wasser von anderen Gewässersystemen dort einbringen.


----------



## phirania (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Da reichen schon wandernde Wasservögel aus,um die Erreger zu übertragen....


----------



## Nuklearangler (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*



phirania schrieb:


> Da reichen schon wandernde Wasservögel aus,um die Erreger zu übertragen....



Das ist aber sehr unwahrscheinlich. 

Unser See idt zum Beispiel der einzige mit Edelkrebsen und ohne Krebspest weit und breit. Und es landen dort täglich Wasservögel, die sicher auch andere Seen besuchen. Und das ist so schon seit Jahrzehnten. Der Erreger ist vorwiegend im Wasser selbst.


----------



## Justsu (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

@Astacus: Dass die Karpfen ablaichen werden, halte ich für gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich, vor Allem weil sich mittlerweile doch ein ganz beträchtlicher, an einigen Stellen bis zu ca. 2 Meter breiter Flachwasserstreifen mit viel Pflanzenwuchs an der "Kuhwiesenseite" gebildet hat. Die 20 Grad hatte das Wasser an der Oberfläche auch schon kürzlich erreicht (am Grund waren es noch 13 Grad). 

Was ich nicht glaube ist, dass der Karpfenlaich auch aufkommt und falls das doch mal der Fall sein sollte, werden die Jungfische nicht über den ersten Winter kommen.

@Nuklearangler: Vielen Dank für die Hinweise zur Krebspest! Ich wusste wirklich nicht, dass das SO heikel ist! Zum Glück habe ich bisher noch nicht aus einem anderen Gewässer aus der Umgebung Wasser eingebracht. Die gekauften Besatzfische habe ich allerdings schon mit dem mitgelieferten Wasser besetzt. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass das Kind (oder der Krebs) damit nicht schon in den Brunnen gefallen ist... gibt es da einen Schnelltest, oder so etwas?

Auf jeden Fall werde ich das weiter beobachten und vielleicht in einigen Wochen mal im Dunkeln mit der Taschenlampe nachschauen, ob ich noch einen der Krebse entdecken kann.

Nochmals vielen Dank an Alle für die rege Teilnahme hier!:m

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Nuklearangler (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Nein, einen Schnelltest gibt es nicht. Du wirst es wehen... Also immer schön aufpassen,  was du in deinen Teich kippst.


----------



## Laichzeit (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Falls die Krebse und Fische vom selben Händler sind, wird das Wasser und die Fische sehr wahrscheinlich seuchenfrei sein. Es braucht schon ein paar Erreger, damit sich die Krebse infizieren. Große Sorgen würde ich mir nicht machen. Der Überträger schlecht hin sind nun mal andere Flusskrebse.
Wenn man Edelkrebse in krebsfreie Gewässer besetzt und die dann eingehen, ist das "nur" ein finanzieller Schaden. Nach ca. einem Jahr kann erneut besetzt werden, da die Erreger nicht so lange halten. Viel schlimmer sind Amikrebse in Edelkrebsgewässer, da diese für immer verloren sind, die amerikanischen Krebse tragen den Erreger, solange sie im Gewässer vorkommen.
Es gibt übrigens auch saubere amerikanische Krebse, die keine Krebspest in sich tragen.


----------



## Justsu (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Infos zur Krebspest, Laichzeit! 

Das beruhigt mich wieder etwas, es sind also im schlimmsten Falle nur die jetzt besetzten Krebse verloren und ich könnte im Notfall einen zweiten Anlauf starten... die meisten Fische kamen aber vom selben Händler, die Zeilkarpfen jedoch von einem Anderen, der aber auch auslobt "seuchenfrei" zu sein (dies aber wohl eher auf das KHV bezogen) 

Insofern gehe ich aber einfach mal davon aus, dass alles gut ist! Nun hoffe ich nur noch, das due Kerlchen sich bei mir auch noch vermehren.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## phirania (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=10&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjM0OOEyb3bAhWDzRQKHTtqCbwQFghgMAk&url=https%3A%2F%2Fpijawetz.com%2Fgewaesser-lizenzen%2Fprojekte%2Fkrebspest%2F&usg=AOvVaw1O8VA1QafoUyIIkkKVTM3y




Als passive Überträger anhaftender Zoosporen kommen in Frage: 


Gehäuse von Weichtieren und Gefieder von Wasservögeln
Fische, Amphibien und Insekten
Angler und Sportler sowie deren Gerätschaften
Boote, Treibgut und sonstiges


----------



## Justsu (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Hallo Zusammen,

für alle Interessierten mal wieder Neues vom Kuhwiesenteich. 

Die Rotfedern sind jetzt bei gutem Wetter (wieder) regelmäßig an der Oberfläche zu sehen. Von den Anderen Bewohnern bisher keine weitere Spur. 

Außerdem habe ich mir ein Wasseranalyseset zugelegt und mal eine ganze Reihe von Wasserwerten bestimmt. War soweit alles unauffällig. Besonders gefreut hat mich, dass Nitrat und Nitrit trotz der angrenzenden Kuhweide nicht nachweisbar waren. 

Etwas gewundert habe ich mich über den recht hohen PH-Wert (deutlich über acht, den genauen Wert hab ich gerade nicht im Kopf), den recht niedrigen Sauerstoffwert und den Phosphatwert über dem Messbereich meines Sets (dieser geht dort bis 1,8mg/l) 

Ich werde die Tage nochmal eine Kontrollmessung machen und wenn Interesse besteht die genauen Werte dann nochmal hier vermelden. 

Vielleicht ist ja auch der Eine oder Andere dabei, der die Werte etwas interpretieren kann, ich bin da nämlich ziemlicher Laie...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Laichzeit (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Wenn die Konzentration den Messbereich sprengt, kannst du das Teichwasser mit destilliertem Wasser verdünnen und dann auf die Anfangskonzentration zurückrechnen.
Bei >1,8mg/l P würde ich aber am Test zweifeln, das ist wahnsinnig viel.


----------



## Justsu (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Wenn die Konzentration den Messbereich sprengt, kannst du das Teichwasser mit destilliertem Wasser verdünnen und dann auf die Anfangskonzentration zurückrechnen.
> Bei >1,8mg/l P würde ich aber am Test zweifeln, das ist wahnsinnig viel.



Hey, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort! 

Habe schon destilliertes Wasser gekauft, bin nur noch nicht zum Testen gekommen 

Denke mal, dass das dieses Wochenende passiert. Der Phosphatwert war jetzt auch aus dem Kopf, vielleicht habe ich mich auch bei der Höhe vertan. Hab mir die Werte aber zu Hause aufgeschrieben. Wie gesagt, werde am Wochenende nochmal testen und dann die genauen Werte hier nochmal zum Besten geben. Vielleicht kannst Du dann ja mal eine Einschätzung abgeben#h

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Arenberger (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

hi,
 was wichtig bei so Tests ist. Sie mal mit einer Referenz Lösung gegen Messen.
 Die liegen teilweise weit daneben ;D
 Gruß


----------



## Justsu (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Hallo Zusammen,

am Wochenende bin ich dazu gekommen die  Wasserwerte nochmals zu bestimmen. Bei pH- und Phosphat-Wert habe ich  auch Referenzmessungen mit Leitungs- bzw. destilliertem Wasser gemacht.  Dabei gab es zumindest keine Anhaltspunkte, dass mit den Testergebnissen  etwas nicht stimmen könnte...

Hier mal die ermittelten Werte:

Datum: 21.07.18, Uhrzeit: 8:00 Uhr

Oberflächentemperatur (im Schatten): 20°C

KH Karbonathärte (°dKH): 12

pH Säuregehalt: 8,2

GH Gesamthärte (°dGH): 10

NH4 Ammonium (mg/l): < 0,1

NO2 Nitrit (mg/l): <0,01

CU Kupfer (mg/l): 0

O2 Sauerstoffgehalt (mg/l): 7

NO3 Nitrat (mg/l): 0

PO4 Phosphat (mg/l): 2,4

SiO2 Silikat (mg/l): 2,0

FE Eisen (mg/l): 0 

Ungewöhnlich sind wohl die Härtewerte (KH > GH !) und eben der sehr hohe Phosphatgehalt. 

Bei meiner ersten Messung vor vier Wochen lagen die Werte aber auch ähnlich, insoefern gehe ich erstmal davon aus, dass diese auch so stimmen. Lediglich der pH-Wert lag bei der ersten Messung mit 8,6 recht deutlich höher, allerdings habe ich diese Messung auch am Abend um 20:30 Uhr gemacht und ich habe gelesen, dass der pH-Wert an sonnigen Tagen zum Abend hin ansteigen kann.

Wie sind diese Werte jetzt einzuordnen?#c Kann, sollte bzw. muss ich jetzt etwas gegen den hohen Phosphatwert tun? Ein stark vermehrtes Algenwachstum kann ich so nicht feststellen, das Pflanzenwachstum (Tausendblatt im Randbereich auf der Wiesenseite ca. 2-3m und Schilf/Rohrkolben am Ufersaum) ist allerdings schon als kräftig zu bezeichnen, würde ich sagen...

Vielleicht kann ja der ein- oder andere etwas dazu sagen!?

Beste Grüße,
Justsu


----------



## Justsu (1. August 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich schieb' das hier nochmal an, vielleicht findet sich ja doch noch einer, der etwas zu den Wasserwerten sagen kann?#c

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Hallo, 

ohne jetzt mal nachlesen zu können, deine Werte erscheinen mir nicht schlüssig.

Der Sauerstoffwert in Korrelation zu dem Phosphatwert  passt nicht zusammen. 

Wie und wo hast du denn die Wasserproben gezogen?  

Gegen den Phosphatwert kann man meiner Meinung nach nur wenig tun, ausser nachhaltig produzierte Biomasse entnehmen, bevor sie sich wieder zersetzt. Dazu kann man Pflanzen und auch deren Wurzeln reduzieren,  die oft als Speicher fungieren,  wie bei Schilf, oder Seerosen.

Wenn man versucht Phosphat auszufällen, muss man berücksichtigen, das der Umstand umkehrbar ist, wenn die Voraussetzungen sich verschlechtern.


----------



## Justsu (1. August 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Hallo Frank,

erstmal vielen Dank für Deine Rückmeldung!

Was meinst Du mit Sauerstoffwert und Phosphatwert passen nicht zusammen? Ist der Sauerstoffwert zu hoch oder zu niedrig? Ich kenne mich leider wenig aus und weiß nicht inwiefern die Werte zusammen hängen...

Die Wasserproben habe ich im Schatten eines Baumes mit einem großen, sauberen Schraubglas am Rand von der Oberfläche genommen. Das Glas habe ich an der Stelle vorher mehrfach mit dem Teichwasser gespült.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Justsu (1. August 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Achso, das Ausfällen des Phosphates kommt für mich erstmal nicht in  Frage. Aufgrund der Wassermenge wäre das doch ein erheblicher  finanzieller Aufwand für entsprechende Mittel. Den Fischen (zumindest den Rotfedern - von den anderen weiterhin keine Spur) scheint es auch nach wie vor trotz der hohen Temperaturen und dem nicht vorhandenen Regen prächtig zu gehen!

Wasserpflanzen oder auch Schilf- und Rohrkolben zu entnehmen, wäre allerdings im Bereich des Möglichen...


----------



## Taxidermist (1. August 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Der erhöhte Phosphatwert muss nicht zwingend aus dem Gewässer selbst stammen?
Vielleicht hat der Bauer auch einfach seine Wiese irgendwann im Frühjahr gedüngt?
Auch bei starkem Regen eingespülte Erde kann die Werte zeitweise anheben!
Ansonsten sehen deine Wasserwerte nämlich gut aus.
Bezüglich der eingesetzten Fische, die du nur nicht sehen kannst, würde ich mir auch keine Sorgen machen.
Da hilft zur Ermittlung nur ein Testangeln!
Leider musstest du ja unbedingt auch Karpfen besetzen, die ja bekannterweise durch ihre Wühlerei, immer wieder schon im Sediment gebundene Nährstoffe frei setzen.
Die Schleie und andere Grundfische wühlen zwar auch, aber lange nicht so intensiv und ausdauernd wie Karpfen dies tun.
Aber darüber zu hadern, ist es jetzt ohnehin zu spät!

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Stark eutrophierte Gewässer haben oft einen hohen Phosphat- und einen niedrigen Sauerstoffgehalt.

Das Ausfällen ist was für Koiteiche, aber bei einem naturealen Kleingewässern ist das Mist,  da solater man zusehen n, das es im Gleichgewicht ist.

Die Probenentnahme würde ich nicht direkt am Ufer machen,  da zeigen sich Einflüsse evtl. dramatischer, als sie in Bezug auf den ganzen Wasserkörper sind.


----------



## Laichzeit (1. August 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*



Justsu schrieb:


> Wasserpflanzen oder auch Schilf- und Rohrkolben zu entnehmen, wäre allerdings im Bereich des Möglichen...



Das ist leider keine wirkliche Möglichkeit, dem Gewässer eine merkliche Menge an Phosphat zu entziehen. Wasserpflanzen bestehen hauptsächlich aus Wasser, der Phosphatgehalt ist verschwindend gering. Man müsste mehrere Tonnen entfernen.
Am besten schaust du, ob überhaupt Probleme auftreten. Manche Gewässer kommen mit mit sehr hohen Phosphatgehalten gut zurecht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das ist leider keine wirkliche Möglichkeit, dem Gewässer eine merkliche Menge an Phosphat zu entziehen. Wasserpflanzen bestehen hauptsächlich aus Wasser, der Phosphatgehalt ist verschwindend gering. Man müsste mehrere Tonnen entfernen.
> Am besten schaust du, ob überhaupt Probleme auftreten. Manche Gewässer kommen mit mit sehr hohen Phosphatgehalten gut zurecht.



Das stimmt, allerdings trifft es insbesondere auf Gewässer zu, bei denen sich das Phosphat am Grund anlagern kann, ohne immer wieder aufgewühlt zu werden. 

Das werden aber die Karpfen über kurz oder lang erledigen.

@justsu was ist das für ein Rohr, welches in den Teich mündet?


----------



## Justsu (2. August 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Hey, das hat hier ja wieder richtig Fahrt aufgenommen, klasse!|supergri 

Ersteinmal vielen Dank für die vielen Anmerkungen! 

Der Phosphatwert muss natürlich nicht aus dem Gewässer selbst stammen! Die angrenzende Weide wird regelmäßig mit Gülle gedüngt, vielleicht 3-4 Mal im Jahr, genau kann ich das nicht sagen. Ansonsten wird die Weide aber meines Wissens nach nicht anderweitig gedüngt, von daher müsste bei einem Gülleeintrag ja auch Nitrat nachweisbar sein? Außerdem wird beim Güllen ein Abstand von mindestens 3 Metern zum Gewässerrand eingehalten und es hat bei uns seit Wochen nicht mehr geregnet.

Das angesprochene Rohr müsste ein Drainagerohr der Weide sein, welches zudem auch noch direkt unterhalb der Viehtränken in den Teich mündet. Dort halten sich die Kühe logischerweise vermehrt auf, was man auch an den Hinterlassenschaften sieht... könnten so eventuell über die Drainage Nährstoffe in den Teich gelangen?#c

Außerdem gilt es zu bedenken, dass die Teichfläche vor etwa 4 Jahren noch genutzte Weidefläche war... keine Ahnung wie tief die durch Düngung aufgebrachten Nährstoffe in den Bodengrund eindringen, aber eventuell rührt der Phosphatgehalt auch daher?  

Was die Karpfen anbetrifft, kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass die aktuell einen nennenswerten Einfluss auf die Wasserqualität haben. Es geht um 24 Stück in Größen von 5-15cm, wobei mehr als die Hälfte 7cm und kleiner sind! 

Dass 24 Zehnpfünder einen negativen Einfluss haben, kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, dazu wird es aber nicht kommen! Ich habe jetzt ja Referenzwerte und ich werde sowohl die Wasserwerte als auch das Wachstum und den Bestand der Karpfen gut im Auge behalten und gegebenenfalls auch immer wieder Karpfen entnehmen, sollte ich feststellen, dass es zu einer negativen Entwicklung kommt. 

Der Teich scheint zumindest aktuell gut mit den hohen Phosphatwerten zurechtzukommen, insofern habe ich die Hoffnung, dass das auch weiterhin so bleibt.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## oberfranke (2. August 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

@justsu 
Sehe ich genauso, solange der Teich und seine Bewohner damit zurecht kommt würde ich auch nicht in Panik verfallen, sondern aufmerksam beobachten. 
Das Drainagerohr würde ich im Auge behalten. Was und Wann da was rauskommt und ob da überhaupt was rauskommt. 
Was man im Fall das was schlechtes raus kommt machen kann, musst du vor Ort beurteilen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Nein aktuell sind die Karpfen sicher kein Problem.

Ich würde dich Wasserwerte regelmäßig mal ansehen und notieren, so lernst du am ehesten dein Teich zu verstehen.

Gegen den Nährstoffeintrag bist du machtlos, daher kann man den nur annehmen. Alles andere wäre ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen..


----------



## Justsu (3. August 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Tatsächlich kann ich mich nicht erinnern, schon einmal gesehen zu haben, dass etwas aus dem Drainagerohr kommt... sollte ich das mal feststellen, werde ich sicherlich mal eine Probe ziehen...

Dass ich gegen den Nährstoffeintrag machtlos bin, ist sicherlich richtig, sehe da aber aktuell auch kein wirkliches Problem. Trotz der Dürre und ca. einem halben Meter niedrigerem Wasserstand, als noch im Frühjahr, scheint es dem Teich und seinen Bewohnern weiterhin gut zu gehen... das ist denke ich schon einmal ein gutes Zeichen! Die eingesetzten Fischarten sind aber ja auch eher unempfindlich und schon auf das Gewässer abgestimmt.

Eine weitere Quelle für einen Nährstoffeintrag sind sicherlich auch die vielen großen Bäume auf der einen Seite, deren Laub doch zum Großteil im Teich landet. 

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Justsu (8. August 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Hallo Zusammen,

noch mal ein kleines Update. Habe nach den letzten wirklich heißen Tagen gestern Abend mal die Temperatur gemessen und war doch etwas positiv überrascht. An der Oberfläche knappe 25 Grad, in zwei Metern Tiefe noch 21 Grad. 

Ich denke, dass ist noch voll im grünen Bereich. Die Rotfedern nehmen übrigens eingeworfene Brotkrumen gierig auf und scheinen quicklebendig.

Werde demnächst hier nochmal ein paar aktuelle Bilder einstellen.

Bis dahin,
Justsu


----------



## banzinator (8. August 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Freue mich hier immer über Updates.
Echt ein tolles Projekt #6#6#6


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. August 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Geil, hätte auch gern so einen Teich!


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (8. August 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Toller Bericht! Um die Entwicklung zu kontrollieren/dokumentieren, würde ich mal über die Anschaffung einer kleinen Reuse nachdenken. Ist sicher schonender als Testangeln, und dürfte auch mehr Ergebnisse liefern. 

 Die Reuse müsste aufgrund der aktuell noch zu erwartenden geringen Fischgrößen, relativ kleine "Maschenweiten" haben. 

Evtl. gelingt damit auch der Nachweis, dass die Krebse sich halten.



Gruß
Björn


----------



## Laichzeit (8. August 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Zum Nachweis von Krebsen kann man auch ein paar Dachplatten so ins Gewässer legen, dass darunter ein kleiner Hohlraum bleibt. Die Krebse nehmen solche Ritzen als Verstecke an und nach ein paar Wochen findet man sie, wenn man die Platten vorsichtig anhebt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. August 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Oder einfach n Fischfetzen ins Wasser halten...


----------



## Justsu (20. August 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Hallo Zusammen,

anbei wie versprochen nochmal zwei aktuelle Bilder... durch die Regenfälle in den letzten Tagen ist das Wasser recht stark getrübt. Ansonsten ist jetzt im Spätsommer die Vegetation üppig, über, wie auch unter Wasser... den mittlerweile recht breiten Pflanzengürtel auf der Wiesenseite kann man auf den Bilder ganz gut erkennen...

Beste Grüße
Justsu

P.S.: Die Reusenanschaffung ist eine schöne Idee, aber ich denke ich werde es nächstes jahr zunächst mit Angeln versuchen... macht mehr Spaß als Reusenstellen  Der Tipp mit den Dachpfannen ist gut, das werde ich im Frühjahr, wenn das Kraut über den Winter verschwunden ist, mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. August 2018)

*AW: Kuhwiesenteich*

Das ist doch das geilste Angeln überhaupt. Du hast n eigenen Teich, der gut aussieht und man weiß nicht/kaum, was einen erwartet. Der absolute Knüller!#6
Hätte ich ultra Bock drauf und säße wahrscheinlich jeden Tag da...


----------



## Justsu (2. Mai 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

für Alle die es interessiert, gibt es von mir mal wieder neues vom Kuhwiesenteich!

Im März habe ich leider einen der im letzten Mai besetzten Zeilkarpfen tot bergen müssen. Zum Glück ist es bei diesem einen geblieben und er wies auch äußerlich keine Auffälligkeiten auf, so dass ich vermute, das er einfach nicht über den Winter gekommen ist... Die Größe hat mich dann allerdings doch schon ganz schön überrascht! Ende Mai letzten Jahres mit ca. 15 Gramm und ca. 8 cm besetzt, war er Mitte März bereits über 30cm lang! Das fand ich schon ziemlich beeindruckend!





Im April, nachdem das Wasser ein bisschen wärmer geworden war, habe ich dann auch gleich versucht einen von den (hoffentlich) verbliebenen Karpfen an die Angel zu bekommen... leider bisher Fehlanzeige! Ich konnte allerdings eine Schleie mit ca. 20cm (wurden mit 12-15cm besetzt) und etliche Rotfedern bis ca. 18 cm (wurden mit 5-10cm besetzt) überlisten... von den Karpfen und Karauschen bisher leider keine Spur, aber ich bleibe dran!

Auch die "Krebskontrolle" mit Dachpfannen steht noch aus...

Justsu


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Mai 2019)

Petri

die wachsen ja gut ab


----------



## Kochtopf (2. Mai 2019)

Eigentlich schade dass du keinen kuhwiesenwaller besetzt hast  danke für das Update! Konntest du feststellen ob der Karpfen rogner oder milchner war?


----------



## Justsu (2. Mai 2019)

Nein, da habe ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht dran gedacht, den Fisch zu öffnen... hätte vll. auch noch weitere Erkenntnisse bringen können... wobei ich nicht denke, dass ein K2 schon Laich bzw. Milch produziert!?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. Mai 2019)

Schönes Thema hier. Find ich echt spannend und lese gerne mit!


----------



## Kochtopf (3. Mai 2019)

Justsu schrieb:


> Nein, da habe ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht dran gedacht, den Fisch zu öffnen... hätte vll. auch noch weitere Erkenntnisse bringen können... wobei ich nicht denke, dass ein K2 schon Laich bzw. Milch produziert!?


Uns sind nach Wetterkapriolen mal Karpfen gestorben weil der Laich sich verhärtet hatte und sie ihn nicht mehr losgeworden  sind. Wenn man sonst nichts sieht wäre das meine Theorie, keine Ahnung ab wann Karpfen schnackseln


----------



## Justsu (17. Mai 2019)

Nochmal ein Update von mir:

Bei einigen weiteren Ansitzen mit der Matchrute in der vergangenen Woche, konnte ich jedes Mal einige Rotfedern überlisten, alle kerngesund und wie aus dem Bilderbuch! Einige der größeren waren auffällig dick und eine hat sogar etwas Laich abgegeben, so dass ich recht zuversichtlich bin, in Kürze den ersten eigenen Nachwuchs im Teich zu haben! 

Leider konnte ich trotz zum Teil etwas größer gewählter Köder (2 Maiskörner) keinen der Karpfen an den Haken bekommen... Obwohl rein von der Anzahl her auf 6 Rotfedern ein Karpfen kommen müsste... auch von den Karauschen fehlt bisher jede Spur.

Naja, ich gebe nicht auf und werde es in den nächsten Wochen mal mit Methodfeeder und Maiskette oder kleinen Boilies probieren, irgendwie muss ja an die Karpfen ranzukommen sein.

Beste Grüße
Justsu

P.S.: Einige Dachpfannen zur "Krebskontrolle" liegen auch seit letzter Woche im Uferbereich und werden in Kürze kontrolliert .


----------



## Stulle (17. Mai 2019)

Versuchs doch mal mit rotwurm oder madenbündel im Frühjahr sind die kleinen Karpfen immer für Fleisch zu begeistern.


----------



## donak (26. Mai 2019)

Ich lese hier auch immer gerne mit, schön wie sich das entwickelt und an die Karpfen kommst du schon noch.


----------



## Justsu (27. Mai 2019)

Danke für die vielen positiven Rückmeldungen! 

Die Karpfen bringen mich aber schon langsam zur Verzweiflung! Habe es Samstag und Sonntag jeweils ca. 5 Stunden mit Methodfeeder und wechselnd mit Miniboilie und Dosenmais versucht... keinen einzigen Biss Und zu allem Überfluss musste ich auch noch einen Kormoran beobachten, wie er seinen Ruheplatz auf einem Baum verließ, als ich an den Teich kam.

Naja, vll. bin ich auch einfach zu ungeduldig, ich werd's jetzt am Wochenende noch mal mit Madenbündel und Methodfeeder versuchen, vielleicht bringt's das. 

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Mr. Sprock (30. Mai 2019)

Da dir das Problem mit den Karpfen jetzt bekannt ist, würde ich erst das Problem aus der Welt schaffen und danach neu besetzen.
Im ländlichen Raum gibt es für dieses große Problem doch eine einfache Lösung.
Als Besatz dann später vielleicht lieber Schleien als Karpfen?


----------



## Justsu (1. Juni 2019)

Welches "Problem" sprichst Du an? Ich habe kein Problem mit den 23 (hoffentlich) verbliebenen Karpfen im Teich, die habe ich aber ja auch erst letztes Jahr als K1 eingesetzt (neben 30 Schleien, 30 Karauschen und noch weiteren Fischen, siehe vorher im Thread)... ich würde halt nur gerne mal den einen oder anderen fangen, um zu sehen wie sie abwachsen und wie es ihnen sonst so ergeht... aber das ist mir am Donnerstagabend tatsächlich gelungen! Ich konnte einen absolut makellosen, sehr wohlgenährten Spiegler zum kurzen Landgang überreden. Abgewachsen ist auch dieser Fisch für mein Verständnis hervorragend. Vor genau einem Jahr in 12-15cm Sortierung eingesetzt, brachte der Fisch am Donnerstag stolze 34cm auf's Maßband!




Beste Grüße
Justsu

P.S.: Gebissen hat er übrigens auf einen Rotwurm mit 2 Maden kombiniert


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Juni 2019)

Klasse, freut mich für dich, sieht ja wirklich gut aus.


----------



## donak (1. Juni 2019)

Richtig gut, freut mich für dich!


----------



## geomas (1. Juni 2019)

Süßer kleiner Moppel ;-)
Prima, wie die Karpfen im Teich abwachsen.


----------



## Justsu (3. Juni 2019)

Nochmal ein Update von mir: 

Die Karpfen sind offensichtlich wirklich schwer zu überlisten, trotz einigen weiteren Stunden Ansitz am Wochenende, konnte ich keinen weiteren Biss verzeichnen. Ich vermute mal, dass die Hauptaktivität der Karpfen in die Nacht- oder sehr frühen Morgenstunden fällt, der eine am Donnerstag biss auch erst gegen 22 Uhr. Bisher habe ich es nur Mittags-Abends versuchen können.

Dafür hatte ich gestern Abend eine kleine Überraschung am Bankstick, der im Uferwasser stand (siehe Bild) ich tippe mal auf Moderlieschen...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Stulle (3. Juni 2019)

Justsu schrieb:


> Nochmal ein Update von mir:
> 
> Die Karpfen sind offensichtlich wirklich schwer zu überlisten, trotz einigen weiteren Stunden Ansitz am Wochenende, konnte ich keinen weiteren Biss verzeichnen. Ich vermute mal, dass die Hauptaktivität der Karpfen in die Nacht- oder sehr frühen Morgenstunden fällt, der eine am Donnerstag biss auch erst gegen 22 Uhr. Bisher habe ich es nur Mittags-Abends versuchen können.
> 
> ...



Bei uns sollen die Schleien gerade Laichen.


----------



## Orothred (3. Juni 2019)

Den Thread grad mal komplett verschlungen. Sehr spannend, bin hier ab sofort mit dabei


----------



## Justsu (3. Juni 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Bei uns sollen die Schleien gerade Laichen.



Auch möglich, ich denke aber, dass die Schleien noch nicht geschlechtsreif sind. Zudem deckt sich das Bild sehr mit den Bildern von Moderlieschenlaich z.B. auf Wikipedia und außerdem haben gestern auch sehr viele Kleinfische an der Oberfläche gespielt, die von der Größe her eigentlich nur die Moderlieschen gewesen sein können. Daher meine Vermutung. Ganz sicher kann ich natürlich nicht sein.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## zokker (3. Juni 2019)

Toll Justsu, dein Teich macht sich ja.
Schöner Trööt. Lese gerne mit.

Wann willst du denn endlich mal Aal besetzen?

Gruß zokker


----------



## Orothred (3. Juni 2019)

Die eigentliche Frage ist....ab wann gibts Gastkarten?


----------



## Justsu (4. Juni 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Toll Justsu, dein Teich macht sich ja.
> Schöner Trööt. Lese gerne mit.
> 
> Wann willst du denn endlich mal Aal besetzen?
> ...



Schön, dass es Dir gefällt! Über Aale habe ich tatsächlich auch schon einmal am Rande nachgedacht, aber momentan als Laichräuber (noch) nicht erwünscht  Aber auch später würden sie natürlich nicht ins Konzept des selbsterhaltenden Fischbestandes passen... auf der anderen Seite könnten die bei dem Nahrungsangebot zu richtigen Schlagen heranwachsen...

Gestern habe ich im Übrigen mal die vor einiger Zeit im Uferwasser eingebrachten Dachpfannen kontrolliert, um zu sehen, ob sich vll. einer der Edelkrebse zeigt... Die Pfannen waren voller Leben... Verschiedene Asseln, Egel, Libellenlarven, und, und, und... aber keine Krebse!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## feko (5. Juni 2019)

Kommen aale dazu wirst du in Zukunft wohl kaum einen Krebs zu Gesicht bekommen.
das die Karpfen die ersten 1 bis 2 jahre kaum zu sehen sind ist normal.das wird sich ändern.
vg


----------



## Justsu (6. Juni 2019)

feko schrieb:


> Kommen aale dazu wirst du in Zukunft wohl kaum einen Krebs zu Gesicht bekommen.
> das die Karpfen die ersten 1 bis 2 jahre kaum zu sehen sind ist normal.das wird sich ändern.
> vg



An dem mit den Aalen und den Krebsen ist sicherlich etwas wahres dran... wobei auch Barsche oder Zander sich ihren Teil davon holen werden, sollten die Krebse im Teich überhaupt einen geeigneten Lebensraum finden... der Nachweis steht ja noch aus... 

Bei den Karpfen bin ich schon sehr gespannt, ob sich diese in 1-2 Jahren häufiger zeigen werden. Schön wäre es!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Kochtopf (6. Juni 2019)

feko schrieb:


> Kommen aale dazu wirst du in Zukunft wohl kaum einen Krebs zu Gesicht bekommen.


Klappt auch bei Wollhandkrabben und Grundeln ganz hervorragend - NICHT


----------



## Stulle (6. Juni 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Klappt auch bei Wollhandkrabben und Grundeln ganz hervorragend - NICHT


Bei uns sind die Aale vollgestopft mit grundeln.


----------



## feko (6. Juni 2019)

Wir reden nicht von grundeln und auch nicht von krabben.
Es geht in diesem thread doch um einen kuhwiesenteich oder hab ich da was verpasst ?
vg


----------



## Kochtopf (6. Juni 2019)

feko schrieb:


> Wir reden nicht von grundeln und auch nicht von krabben.
> Es geht in diesem thread doch um einen kuhwiesenteich oder hab ich da was verpasst ?
> vg


Die 2000er wenn du die frage ernsthaft stellst


----------



## Justsu (14. Juni 2019)

Den Fischen im Kuhwiesenteich geht es nach wie vor prächtig, zumindest den Rotfedern und Moderlieschen, vom Rest war trotz mehrerer Versuche auch in den letzten Tagen  nichts zu sehen. 

Vor einigen Tagen konnte ich im Uferwasser wenige Millimeter große Fischbrut ausmachen, ich tippe mal auf Moderlieschen. Der erste Nachwuchs ist also auch da! 

Die Rotfedern nehmen sehr eifrig Anflugnahrung an und lassen sich sogar mit der Fliege fangen


----------



## Justsu (19. Juni 2019)

Ich habe mittlerweile eine neue Leidenschaft entdeckt: Fischen mit der Trockenfliege auf Rotfedern im Kuhwiesenteich!

Als Junge habe ich mal eine (6er!?) Fliegenrute mit Rolle von einem alten Herrn geschenkt bekommen, die stand viele, viele Jahre ungenutzt in der Ecke, bis ich sie vor einer guten Woche entstaubt habe, als ich die Rotfedern immer häufiger nach Insekten steigen sah.

Praktischerweise habe ich damals dazu auch noch einen ganzen Sack voll kleiner Trockenfliegen geschenkt bekommen. Und siehe da, die Rotfedern lassen sich damit ganz hervorragend fangen und da die größeren Exemplare mittlerweile schon an die 20cm heran kommen, ist das eine wirklich spannende und kurzweilige Fischerei!

Vielleicht versuche ich mal bei Gelegenheit und passenden Lichtverhältnissen eine nach der Fliege steigende Rotfeder mit der Kamera einzufagen...

Bis dahin habe ich zur Unterhaltung mal zwei Fotos der ersten Fischbrut im Teich angehängt.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Deep Down (24. Juni 2019)

Sehr schön, wie sich Dein Konzept entwickelt. 
An den Karpfen sieht man, dass es auch reichlich Nahrung gibt. 
Mit den Krebsen versuch es mal auf der Baumseite. Eventuell sind da auch Wurzeln der Bäume als ideales Versteck im Wasser. Als Krebsfalle dienen auch eindedrückte Konservendosen mit einer Schnur dran. Die Dosen sollte man dann aber wegen des Eisens im Anschluß auch wieder entfernen. 
Karpfen dezimieren im übrigen auch den Krebsbestand.


----------



## Justsu (25. Juni 2019)

Ja, Nahrung ist jetzt wirklich im Überfluss vorhanden! Mittlerweile ist jetzt auch eine große Zahl von Libellen dazu gekommen, deren Larven ja auch wiederum eine Nahrungsquelle darstellen. Dazu Wasserflöhe, Mücken, verschiedenste Wasserkäfer, Egel, etc., etc.. 

Wahrscheinlich ist das auch ein Grund, warum sich die Karpfen, Schleien und Karauschen so schwer fangen lassen. Ich habe auch kein, oder nur sehr, sehr wenig Futter zum Angeln genutzt, um nicht noch mehr Nährstoffe ins Wasser einzubringen. Das macht das Angeln auf die o.g. Arten aber auch nicht leichter 

Vll. habe ich Richtung Herbst mehr Glück, wenn sich das natürliche Nahrungsangebot etwas verringert.

Bezüglich der Krebse ist der Tipp mit der Baumseite gut, vielen Dank dafür! Das gesamte Ufer ist auf der Seite durchwurzelt. Dadurch ist es allerdings auch sehr steil (geblieben). Mit Dachpfannen werde ich dort nichts werden. Aber ich werde den Tipp mit der Dose mal aufgreifen und dort eine am Rand versenken!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Deep Down (25. Juni 2019)

Versuch es auch mal weiter mit Würmern und Maden. In solchen Nichtvereinstümpeln sind Mais und Boilies als Nahrung völlig unbekannt. Da meistens auch nicht unbedingt ein Überbesatz besteht, was man am guten Abwachsen Deiner Fische erkennt, besteht nicht dieser Futterneid und -run. Die sind die eher "konservativ" als experimentierfreudig und rüsseln sich nicht alles Neue und und Unbekannte rein!
Brot bzw Teig sollte aber immer funzen!


----------



## Bayer321 (26. Juni 2019)

...sind doch satzfische-pellets?
Möcht auch nen Teich geborgt bekommen


----------



## feko (26. Juni 2019)

Und was an einem so kleinen Gewässer auch wichtig ist...nicht mit dem angeln übertreiben.
die Fische kriegen es sehr schnell mit wenn zb ein Fisch gedrillt wird und können das fressen einstellen.
lg


----------



## fischerheinrich (27. Juni 2019)

ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass nicht die Kormorane die "schwer zu fangenden" Karpfen, Schleien und Karauschen auf nahe Null reduziert haben!
Beim Bekannten ist es so gewesen, da waren es "nur" ca. 6 Kormorane, eine Woche, .. danach waren geschätzt 90% der besetzten Fische, auch K2, S2, weg...


----------



## Justsu (30. Juli 2019)

Für alle Interessierten mal wieder neues vom Kuhwiesenteich. Trotz der zuletzt heissen Temperaturen und ca. 50cm fehlendem Wasser geht es allen Bewohnern dem Anschein nach gut. Die Wassertemperatur ist auch noch im grünen Bereich (ca. 23 Grad an der Oberfläche und knapp unter 20 Grad in 2m). Brut ist mittlerweile zahlreich vorhanden, die Rotfedern genießen das schöne Wetter an der Oberfläche und gestern habe ich einen größeren Fisch am Ufer flüchten sehen, als ich kam. Die hinterlassene Schlammwolke lässt mich wegen der Größe auf Karpfen tippen. Am Wochenende werde ich vorraussichtlich nochmal wieder einen kleinen Karpfenansitz starten, vll. erwische ich ja mal wieder einen.

Das Leben um den Teich herum entwicklet sich auch prächtig, vor ein paar Wochen setzte sich ein Eisvogel auf meine Karpfenrute und am Wochenende konnte ich einen Hasen beim Trinken beobachten.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Orothred (30. Juli 2019)

Die Rotfeder sieht aber nach nem ordentlichen Kaliber aus


----------



## Justsu (30. Juli 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Die Rotfeder sieht aber nach nem ordentlichen Kaliber aus



Das täuscht, ist ca. 20cm lang... dafür, dass ich die größten vor knapp 16 Monaten mit 10cm besetzt habe, aber ganz ordentlich


----------



## Justsu (26. April 2020)

Hallo Zusammen, 
für alle interessierten gibt's von mir mal wieder Neuigkeiten vom Kuhwiesenteich. Der Teich ist nun endgültig aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht, gestern zogen die Rotfedern wieder ihre Kreise unter der Oberfläche, in verschiedenster Größe, so dass ich mir sicher bin, dass sie sich schon vermehrt haben. 

Mit der Matchrute konnte ich auch einige Exemplare bis ca. 20cm fangen...Highlight war aber sicherlich der erste Wiederfang von einem der Zeilkarpfen... war an der feinen Matchrute schon ein ganz schöner Tanz...zum Glück konnte ich ihn, obwohl er sich zweimal in den Wasserpflanzen festschwamm, sicher landen. Ein wunderschönes Tier und in den zwei Jahren toll abgewachsen, wie ich finde!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## phirania (26. April 2020)

20200425_143208.jpg Sehr schöner Fisch.


----------



## MikeHawk (26. April 2020)

super tolle Sache!


----------



## klaus sch (26. April 2020)

Hallo ! Verfolge schon seit Jahren sehr interessiert deinem threat . 
Ich habe einen ähnlichen teich. Würde mich interessieren,  ob du schon an raubfisch denkst? Ich bin ein absoluter Zander Fan.  
Lg klaus


----------



## Justsu (27. April 2020)

Nach dem Erfolg am Samstag bin ich gestern nochmal mit der Matchrute an den Kuhwiesenteich... nach zwei Rotfedern hing wieder etwas größeres an der Angel und kurz darauf konnte ich eine der Schleien über den Kescher ziehen. Knapp 30cm lang und in bester Verfassung! Vor zwei Jahren habe ich die in der Sortierung 12-15cm besetzt... also auch hier ein ordentlicher Zuwachs!

Bezüglich der Raubfische ist mein Plan die ersten, ein Jahr nachdem sich Schleien und Karauschen zum ersten mal vermehrt haben, einzusetzen. Damit diese einen "Vorsprung" haben und die erste Brut nicht gleich den Räubern zum Opfer fällt.
Das könnte also schon ab nächstes Jahr soweit sein, ich denke die Schleien sollten mit etwa 30cm schon geschlechtsreif sein... leider fehlt aber von den Karauschen bisher jede Spur... Naja mal schauen, was das Frühjahr noch so bringt...

Bei den Raubfischen denke ich erstmal an maximal 10 kleinere Barsche... Futterfisch sollte mit Stichlingen, Moderlieschen und Rotfedern eigentlich genug da sein. Und dann erstmal schauen, wie sich der Fischbestand mit den neuen Räubern entwickelt... Zander oder auch Hechte würde ich, so gern ich sie im Teich hätte, auch zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt nicht zwingend einsetzen. Sollte sich irgendwann herausstellen, dass der Barschbestand verbuttet, wäre das natürlich eine Maßnahme um dem entgegen zu wirken. Vielleicht werde ich aber auch unabhängig davon in 3-5 Jahren einen einzelnen etwas größeren Hecht oder Zander einsetzen. 

Wir werden sehen, wie es weiter geht und ich werde Euch auf dem Laufenden halten! 

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Christian.Siegler (27. April 2020)

Ich schau hier auch immer gerne vorbei. Tolle Sache! 
Die Fische entwickeln sich doch prima...


----------



## Justsu (4. Mai 2020)

Die Karpfen im Kuhwiesenteich sind in Beisslaune! 

Gestern konnte ich neben einigen Rotfedern gleich zwei schöne Spiegler überlisten! Der größere der beiden hatte kurz hinter dem Kopf knapp über der Seitenlinie einige kleine durchsichtige galertartige Verdickungen - könnten das Larven von den eingesetzten Teichmuscheln sein??? 

Der Nachweis von den eingesetzten Karauschen und auch der Flusskrebse gestaltet sich nach wie vor schwer. Die schon im letzten Jahr im Uferbereich eingebrachten Dachpfannen bieten einen Unterschlupf für allerlei Kleingetier, jedoch bisher nicht für die Krebse und auch die vor etwa einer Woche an einer Schnur eingebrachte zusammengedrückte Konservendose wurde bisher nicht als Krebsunterschlupf angenommen.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Deep Down (4. Mai 2020)

Wow, Deine Karpfen und Schleien sind ja mittlerweile schon prächtig abgewachsen und die Rotfeder.....eine schöner als die andere.
Spricht für das Gewässer.

Die Krebse werden möglicherweise auf der Baumseite in den Wurzeln stecken und es werden noch genug Verstecke frei sein, so dass die Blechdosen und Dachziegel nicht gleich bezogen werden. Kannst auch mal ne Senke mit einem Fischfetzen darauf (befestigen) oder in einer Dose versenken und nach einer gewissen Wartezeit dann wieder liften.
Krebse werden aber auch gerne von den Karpfen weggerüsselt. Da ist dann eventuell nicht mit viel Zuwachs im Bestand, am Gewicht der Karpfen aber schon, zu rechnen.

Raubfisch, wirklich nur, wenn der Teich "zu voll" wird. Die beherrschen und verändern sonst schnell den Teich, was auch für Barsch gilt. Mir ist ein kleines Gewässer bekannt, da waren nachher nur noch dicke Karpfen drin und einige Barsche um die 40cm. Sonst wirklich nichts anderes mehr!!! 
Von der Weissfischbrut saugen die Karpfen auch genug wech.


----------



## Justsu (4. Mai 2020)

Ja, das stimmt, auf der Baumseite werden vermutlich mehr als genug Verstecke vorhanden sein, so dass die Dose, die ich auch dort plaziert habe, nicht unbedingt angenommen wird. Einen Test mit Fischfetzen auf einer Senke werde ich auch mal in Betracht ziehen!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Chief Brolly (4. Mai 2020)

Ich habe mal einen kleinen Naturteich angelegt. Den habe ich auch mit Moderlißchen, aber auch mit Gründlingen und Elritzen besetzt. 

Gründlinge wollte ich als Köfis haben. Setz die doch auch ein, sie vermehren sich recht schnell. 

Hast du schonmal über einen Besatz mit Satzaalen nachgedacht?


----------



## Justsu (4. Mai 2020)

Über Aale hatten ich schonmal was hier im Thread geschrieben, die passen eigentlich nicht in mein Konzept des sich selbst erhaltenden Fischbestandes, obwohl es schon reizvoll wäre... An Gründlinge habe ich tatsächlich auch schon gedacht. Mit Moderlieschen und Rotfedern habe ich ja eher oberflächenorientierte Kleinfische, da könnten sich Gründlinge noch ganz gut einfügen... auf der anderen Seite will ich aber auch nicht zu viele Arten "durcheinander schmeissen"...mal schauen!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Justsu (6. Mai 2020)

Gestern Abend konnte ich dem Kuhwiesenteich eine weitere Schönheit entlocken...




Beste Grüße 
Justsu


----------



## phirania (6. Mai 2020)

Echt eine Schönheit...


----------



## Justsu (11. Mai 2020)

Es läuft am Kuhwiesenteich! Am Wochenende konnte ich einen Eisvogel bei der Jagd nach Moderlieschen beobachten

...und leider auch einen Kormoran ... der war allerdings (zum Glück) extrem scheu, so dass er in dem Moment wo ich an den Teich kam, schon aus dem Wasser in der Luft war.

Ein weiterer Zeilkarpfen ist auch rausgekommen




Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Deep Down (11. Mai 2020)

Herrlich! Alle Fische mit der Hand verlesen und bekannt. Klasse Dokumentation!
Der Kormoran ist natürlich Mist! Stell ne Vogelscheuche auf und die ab und zu mal um!


----------



## MikeHawk (11. Mai 2020)

Klasse,

kann es sein das der dieses Jahr gefangene Karpfen exakt das untere Exemplar ist, welches du auf der Hand hielst?
Das Schuppenkleid passt zu 100%


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Mai 2020)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Der Kormoran ist natürlich Mist! Stell ne Vogelscheuche auf und die ab und zu mal um!



Hat halt nur ein paar Tage Wirkung.
Etwas länger halten diese Folienballons vor (Monate!), mit, oder auch schlapp ohne Helium, schräg an einem Stab aufgehängt, so das er sich im Wind noch bewegt.
Ich weiß sieht Scheixxe aus, so in der Landschaft, wirkt aber eine ganze Weile.
Nach dem jemand auf meinem See, son Ding an dem Ponton, dem Hauptaufenthalt dieser Vögel anband, war Ruhe dort, für fast drei Monate im Umkreis von dreihundert Meter.
Hat sogar noch gewirkt, als dem Teil schon lange die Luft, äh Helium, ausging.








						Folienballon - "Delfin" - 107cm
					

Material:                       Folie Inhalt:                           1 Stück Größe:        ...




					partydekoworld-shop.de
				




Es war auch genau dieses Teil, was mir irgendwann aufm Wasser mal im Morgennebel, ernsthaft auf der Schwanzflosse stehend, entgegen schwebte!
Erst dachte ich, dass LSD aus den 80ern hat mich gerade mal geflasht, es war unwirklich, ein Anblick wie in einem Traum?
Ein Kollege kam dann darauf das Ding, welches wohl auf irgendeiner Kirmes sein Weites gesucht hatte, dort am Ponton anzubinden.

Nächste Ausbaustufe, das hier:








						Vogelscheuche Habicht-Drache mit 4 Meter Teleskopstab
					

<P>Vogelscheuche Habicht-Drache mit Teleskopstab. Fliegender Raubvogel-Drache (Habicht) zur Vertreibung von Vögeln. Schützt Ihren Garten und angebautes Obst & Gemüse u.ä. vor größeren Vögeln und anderen Schädlingen. Der Drache ist an</P>…




					www.roehrs-baumarkt.de
				



Hatten sich die Segler bei uns zugelegt, allerdings mit 10m hohem Mast, um die zahlreichen Gänse daran zu hindern ihnen die Stege zu zuscheixxen.
Vertriebt die Gänse, als wohl auch Kormorane, Wirkungskreis ebenfalls ca. 300m.

Jürgen


----------



## Justsu (11. Mai 2020)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> Klasse,
> 
> kann es sein das der dieses Jahr gefangene Karpfen exakt das untere Exemplar ist, welches du auf der Hand hielst?
> Das Schuppenkleid passt zu 100%



Ganz genau, drum hab ich die "Kollage" ja auch gemacht!  Ist bei dem ersten Zeiler weiter oben ebenso der Fall. 

Die 13 im Mai 2018 besetzten Zeilkarpfen habe ich alle fotografisch dokumentiert... die zehn etwas später besetzten Spiegler leider nicht, aber das hole ich jetzt mit den Fängen Stück für Stück nach 

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise zur Vogelverscheuchung, sehr interessant! Allerdings erfreue ich mich sehr an Eisvogel, Blässralle, Teichhuhn, Stock- und Reiherenten und noch weiteren Vögeln am Teich, insofern werde ich zu einer solchen Maßnahme wohl nur im Notfall greifen...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Justsu (15. Mai 2020)

Auf die Gefahr hin zu langweilen, habe ich noch einmal ein vorher-nachher Bild von einem Zeiler aus dem Kuhwiesenteich. 
Nachdem ich im letzten Jahr mit viel Mühe gerade mal einen der Karpfen fangen konnte, läuft es in diesem Jahr bisher wie geschmiert! 

Interessant ist zu sehen, wie man schon die Statur und Größe an den kleinen 7/8cm und ca. 20g schweren Besatzkarpfen erkennen konnte... dieser war einer der "schmächtigsten" beim Besatz und er ist es tatsächlich immer noch...






Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Alex1860 (3. Juni 2020)

Find ich echt genial wie sich dein Teich macht, wunderschöne Fische ich hoffe du hast noch ganz lange Freude dran  so wie wir an diesem Thread


----------



## Justsu (8. Juni 2020)

Heute mal wieder neues vom Kuhwiesenteich:

Die letzten Wochen haben sich die Karpfen rar gemacht, dafür konnte ich recht regelmäßig Schleien fangen, eine bis jetzt sogar 3 Mal! 

Am 28., am 30.05. und gestern konnte ich den wegen einer Narbe/Verwachsung vor der Rückenflosse recht leicht zu erkennenden Fisch auf unterschiedliche Köder fangen! 

Daneben sind die Moderlieschen mitterweile in wirklich großer Zahl vorhanden, so dass ich bei einem Hängerlöseversuch mit dem Kescher plötzlich eine Handvoll der kleinen Fische im Netz hatte! Bei einem Versuch mit der Senke konnte ich auch etwa 3-4 cm kleine Rotfedern fangen, da ist der erste Nachwuchs also auch definitiv schon vorhanden. 

Nur die eingesetzten Karauschen, Bitterlinge, Krebse und Teichmuscheln konnte ich bis jetzt noch nicht nachweisen. 

Aufgrund der Fülle von Kleinfisch, denke ich, dass es im nächsten Frühjahr zeit für die ersten Raubfische in Form von einigen Barschen sein wird.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Fruehling (8. Juni 2020)

Vorab: Wenn man die Fotos sieht, wird einem warm ums Herz! 



Justsu schrieb:


> ...Aufgrund der Fülle von Kleinfisch, denke ich, dass es im nächsten Frühjahr zeit für die ersten Raubfische in Form von einigen Barschen sein wird....



Glaubt man den vielen Ausführungen von Arlinghaus, halte ich persönlich einen Schwung vorgestreckter Hechte für die bessere Wahl. Die verbutten nicht, wie Barsche das tun, sondern regeln den eigenen Bestand sehr strikt nach Gewässergröße, Bepflanzung und Nahrungsangebot, bis sich ein recht stabiles Gleichgewicht eingestellt hat.


----------



## Justsu (8. Juni 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Vorab: Wenn man die Fotos sieht, wird einem warm ums Herz!
> 
> 
> 
> Glaubt man den vielen Ausführungen von Arlinghaus, halte ich persönlich einen Schwung vorgestreckter Hechte für die bessere Wahl. Die verbutten nicht, wie Barsche das tun, sondern regeln den eigenen Bestand sehr strikt nach Gewässergröße, Bepflanzung und Nahrungsangebot, bis sich ein recht stabiles Gleichgewicht eingestellt hat.



Erstmal vielen Dank für die Blumen!

Und das mit den Hechten klingt tatsächlich logisch... ich hatte zunächst an Barsche gedacht, die vll. dem Schleien- und Karauschennachwuchs aus diesem Jahr (hoffentlich gibt's den dieses Jahr ) nicht so schnell gefährlich werden können und dann noch ein, zwei Jahre später ein paar Hechte oder Zander, um dem Verbutten der Barsche vorzubeugen... wobei bei dieser "Rechnung" natürlich relativ viele Unbekannte sind... nur ein paar Hechte wären auf jeden Fall der geringere Eingriff... und ich möchte das was sich bis jetzt schon so schön entwickelt hat natürlich nicht zerstören...

Ich werde Deine Anregung auf jeden Fall in meine Überlegungen einbeziehen! Danke dafür!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Fruehling (8. Juni 2020)

Gerne...


----------



## Justsu (9. Juni 2020)

Gestern noch hier darüber "beschwert", dass sich seit über drei Wochen kein Karpfen mehr hat blicken lassen und - ZACK - beisst gestern Abend der nächste wunderschöne Zeiler... ich bin jedes Mal wieder begeistert von diesen Fischen und sehr interessant zu sehen wie die sich auch farblich unterscheiden. Dieser hier hatte deutliche orangetöne und schwarze "Schatten" an Flossen und Schuppen. 

Eine mögliche Erklärung für die Beissflaute lieferte der Kollege gleich auch noch mit... er hatte am Kopf einen leichten Ausschlag, den ich für Laichausschlag halte - wobei ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin, ob es das bei Karpfen überhaupt so gibt...

Auch ist für mich jedes Mal faszinierend, wenn ich die Fotos vom Besatz durchschaue, wie die Fische innerhalb von 2 Jahren ihr Gewicht in etwa verhundertfacht (!) haben!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (9. Juni 2020)

Richtig schöne, makellose Wasserferkelchen hast du da drin


----------



## smithie (10. Juni 2020)

tolles Wachstum in den 2 Jahren! Echt schön.


----------



## Justsu (31. August 2020)

Für alle Interessierten mal wieder Neuigkeiten vom Kuhwiesenteich:

Der Teich und seine Bewohner entwickeln sich nach wie vor prächtig, Schleien und Rotfedern sind in den letzten Wochen sehr, sehr regelmäßig an den Haken gegangen. Die größeren Schleien haben jetzt auch die 30cm-Marke hinter sich gelassen. Nur die Karpfen wollen seit Anfang Juni gar nicht mehr beissen... drin sind sie aber in jedem Falle noch, ich konnte an den warmen Tagen im Juli und August regelmäßig einige von ihnen an der Oberfläche ausmachen. Sämtliche Versuche mit Schwimmbrot und lose eingeworfenem Mais wurden aber komplett ignoriert...

Ansonsten herrscht eine Fülle von Leben im und am Teich, ich konnte häufiger einen Eisvogel bei der Jagd nach Moderlieschen beobachten, Frösche und Libellen gibt es in allen Größen und Farben im Überfluss und ein Teichhuhn konnte seine fünf Küken sicher aufziehen.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## MikeHawk (31. August 2020)

Erst "liken", dann lesen!

Wunderschöne rote pferde!


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. September 2020)

Hallo,

soll der Teich denn mal richtig bewirtschaftet werden im Sinne von Nutzfischentnahme - oder geht es nur ums gelegentliche Angeln ohne Entnahme?

Wenn ich sowas hätte:
Den würde ich mit Aal besetzten , die haben genug zu fressen , wachsen gut ab und sind hervorragende Speisefische.

Sollten auf Tauwurm auch gut rauszukriegen sein.

Auch ein paar Zander würden sich da gut drin machen und bestimmt ganz prima abwachsen - ein toller , schnellwüchsger Speisefisch.

Dann hätte man auch kulinarisch/wirtschaftlich was davon?!

R.S.


----------



## Blueser (13. September 2020)

Raubfische gehören da auf jeden Fall rein. Zuviel Friedfische dezimieren das für die Wassergüte notwendige Zooplankton, welches sich von Algen ernährt. Übermäßiges Algenwachstum lässt das Gewässer irgendwann kippen, das war es dann mit Fisch. Aal braucht ein paar Jährchen zur guten Fanggröße, würde ich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr erleben ...


----------



## Kochtopf (13. September 2020)

Ich denke nicht dass man den Tümpel mit Zander und Aal versauen sollte. Vielleicht mal ein paar kleinHechte einsetzen, damit sich mittelfristig ne Population bilden und erhalten kann, aber sonst hat da mE kein Räuber was verloren (Flussbarsche mal ausgenommen)


----------



## Fruehling (13. September 2020)

20 Stück, ein bißchen vorgestreckt, den Rest macht der Liebe Gott...


----------



## Justsu (14. September 2020)

Ja, ja die Raubfische... Gedanken dazu trage ich nun schon einige Wochen mit mir herum... 

Raubfische müssen da rein, da bin ich auf jeden Fall bei Blueser, Rotfedern und insbesondere Moderlieschen sind da mittlerweile richtig viele drin und das werden ja auch immer mehr.

Zuerst hatte ich ja an Barsche gedacht, aber da ist mir die Gefahr des Verbuttens doch irgendwie zu groß. Ich denke fast jeder kennt ein Kleingewässer, dass voll ist mit nicht mal handlangen Barschen, wo es aber keine oder kaum größere Exemplare gibt. Diese "Plagegeister" will ich dann doch nach Möglichkeit raushalten (wenn sie es nicht irgendwann eh von selbst schaffen - heute morgen hatten sich ca. 100 (!) Stockenten auf dem Teich niedergelassen).

Aale fallen raus, da ich einen sich langfristig selbst erhaltenden Fischbestand anstrebe, was nicht heisst, dass ich nicht hin und wieder gerne einen Fisch zum Essen entnehmen wollen würde, aber im Sinne von regelmäßiger Nutzfischentnahme will ich den Teich nicht bewirtschaften!

Bleiben also noch Hechte und Zander... und da bin ich nach wie vor zwiegespalten. Vom Gefühl her würden Hechte am besten in das Umfeld passen und sich ja wohl auch selbst regulieren. Auf der anderen Seite spricht für mich der kulinarische Aspekt unbedingt für Zander! Ob sich ein Zanderbestand im Teich erhalten und selbst regulieren könnte weiss ich nicht, könnte es mir aber vorstellen. 
Die Gegebenheiten mit recht starker Wassertrübung und einer Tiefe von 2,5 -3 m je nach Wasserstand, stellen glaube ich nicht die schlechtesten Voraussetzungen dar...  

Deshalb bin ich im Moment gedanklich beim Zander und plane bereits in diesem Herbst 10-20 kleine Zander einzusetzen, wenn ich denn an welche rankomme... ob es die richtige Entscheidung ist? 

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. September 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht dass man den Tümpel *mit Zander und Aal versauen* sollte. Vielleicht mal ein paar kleinHechte einsetzen, damit sich mittelfristig ne Population bilden und erhalten kann, aber sonst hat da mE kein Räuber was verloren (Flussbarsche mal ausgenommen)



höh ? 

sieh es mal so : der Aalbestand wird sich nicht vermehren, der Teich verträgt locker 30 Aale ( und mehr ) mit Besatzmaß von 50+cm.

Ich würde da so 60cm. Aale besetzen - die werden schön fett und lassen sich gut essen/ggf. vermarkten

ALLE anderen Raubfische werden sich mehr oder weniger stark vermehren und sollten konsequent "abgeerntet" werden.

Da ist der Zander der wertvollste Räuber von - Hechte werden sich - wie an einem mir bekannten, ähnlichen Altwasser , deutlich vermehren - 20 Satzhechte sind VIEL zu VIEL ( m.M. nach. ) ... Dann hat man den Tümpel irgendwann voll mit Grashechten , die bestenfalls von ein paar wenigen Größeren etwas in Schach gehalten werden.

Hecht ist auch kein besonderer "Edelfisch" , wie der Zander...der Tümpel ist für Barsch m.M. nach auch eher ungeeignet.

die werden popp.n , bis der Arzt kommt - und verbutten ... außerdem sind die eh´ irgendwann drin...solche trüben Schlammkuhlen sind i.d.R. auch nicht wirklich gute, produktive Barschgewässer - VIEL zu klein ! und Barsche wachsen bis zur "ernte" extremst langsam...

Irgendwann hat man dann nur noch paar Stinkehechte , kleine Barsche und große Karpfen drin - wer will das denn ???

OK, paar Aale rein und abwachsen lassen sollte das geringste Risiko sein ( ich würde noch paar maßige Zander mit reinsetzen ) - Aber was zählt meine Meinung schon.

R.s.


----------



## smithie (14. September 2020)

Der Tümpel wird nicht voll mit Grashechten sein, weil die sich, wie @Justsu schon schreibt, selbst regulieren.

Ich wäre wegen der Gewässergröße auch eher bei Zandern und würde testen, ob die sich wohl fühlen/aufkommen.
Die brauchen weniger Platz/Unterstand/Revier als der Hecht. Das wäre bei der Größe des Teichs ein sehr limittierender Faktor.

Mit der Futterfischmischung (Rotfeder/Moderlieschen) hast Du eine gute Kombi, dass immer Futter in "Zandermaul-Größe" da wäre, für die Herbst-ZI sowie sofern die sich irgendwann mal fortpflanzen würden.


----------



## Blueser (14. September 2020)

Soweit mir bekannt ist, brauchen Zander für die Fortpflanzung flache Uferbereiche mit feinkiesigen Untergrund, um dort ihre Nester anzulegen.


----------



## Laichzeit (14. September 2020)

Im besten Fall hat man auf den gut 0,1 ha Fläche 150kg Fisch Gesamtmasse. Meist etwa 80/20 Friedfisch/Raubfisch, stark schwankend. Das ist weder mit Hecht, aber noch weniger mit Zander ein stabiles System.


----------



## Justsu (14. September 2020)

Schön, dass hier ein bisschen Diskussion zum Thema aufkommt! 



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Im besten Fall hat man auf den gut 0,1 ha Fläche 150kg Fisch Gesamtmasse. Meist etwa 80/20 Friedfisch/Raubfisch, stark schwankend. Das ist weder mit Hecht, aber noch weniger mit Zander ein stabiles System.



D. h. dann also aus Deiner Sicht doch am ehesten Barsch!? Oder ganz auf Räuber verzichten?



Blueser schrieb:


> Soweit mir bekannt ist, brauchen Zander für die Fortpflanzung flache Uferbereiche mit feinkiesigen Untergrund, um dort ihre Nester anzulegen.



Also in den (Entwässerungs-) Kanälen unserer Region gibt es ziemlich sicher keinen feinkiesigen Untergrund, Zander vermehren sich dort aber trotzdem! 
Im Teich wären flachere Bereiche mit Totholz und Klei/Lehmboden vorhanden... ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass die dort ablaichen... aber ob das dann zu einem stabilen System wird (s.o.)?  Und das ist schon mein Wunsch... jetzt bin ich (wieder) unsicher!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Laichzeit (14. September 2020)

Justsu schrieb:


> D. h. dann also aus Deiner Sicht doch am ehesten Barsch!? Oder ganz auf Räuber verzichten?


Barsche können auch Friedfisch. Würde ich aber genau aus diesem Grund eher lassen. Raubfische können sich in so einem Gewässer gelegentlich schon selbst erhalten, aber dann wird es mit der Entnahme schwierig. Man kann mit den Faustformeln den best case von 150 kg Fisch durchrechnen.

150 kg Fisch auf die ca. 0,13 ha, davon 30 kg oder 20% Raubfisch
Davon kann 1/3 als nachhaltiger Ertrag pro Jahr entnommen werden, sprich 10 kg.
Grundlage dafür wäre ein Fischbestand von etwas über einer Tonne  pro Hektar, was nur in sehr produktiven Teichen wirklich erreicht wird. Bei "niedrigeren" Beständen landet man schnell bei Gewichten von einem Durchschnittshecht pro Jahr oder weniger. Niedriger hieße in dem Fall 400-600 kg Fischbiomasse/ha, was für Weiher und Teiche immer noch Oberliga ist.


----------



## Laichzeit (14. September 2020)

doppelpost


----------



## Kochtopf (14. September 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> höh ?
> 
> sieh es mal so : der Aalbestand wird sich nicht vermehren, der Teich verträgt locker 30 Aale ( und mehr ) mit Besatzmaß von 50+cm.
> 
> ...


Naja ist die Frage ob man ernten oder sich an einem naturnahen Angelgewässer erfreuen möchte. Ich wäre ganz sicher bei Option Nummer 2, ohne Karpfen, ohne Zander, ohne Aale.

Insofern ist mir persönlich deine Argumentation völlig fremd, aber sei es drum.

Ich denke immernoch das Hecht die beste Wahl wäre aber letzten Endes wird justsu schon wissen was er tut oder die Bereitschaft mitbringen Lehrgeld zu bezahlen


----------



## Justsu (14. September 2020)

Also ich bin unbedingt auch beim naturnahen Angelgewässer, wie Kochtopf schreibt! Mit gewissen Einschränkungen, wie z.B. den wenigen Karpfen. Aber das ist dann für mich der Unterschied vom naturnahen Gewässer zum naturnahen ANGELgewässer... ähnlich sieht es bei den Zandern aus. Mir ist klar, dass Hechte sehr wahrscheinlich besser "funktionieren" würden, ich kann mir aber auch vorstellen, dass Zander funktionieren KÖNNTEN! 

Was die Entnahme angeht, habe ich wirklich geringe Ansprüche... wenn nach einigen Jahren so 1-2 Küchenzander im Jahr dabei rausspringen würden, und vielleicht nochmal die eine oder andere Schleie, wäre ich voll und ganz zufrieden!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Mescalero (15. September 2020)

Ich finde es große Klasse, wie engagiert und überlegt du das Ganze angehst! 
Die Raubfischgeschichte wirst du auch in den Griff bekommen. Ich würde es mit Zandern probieren, was soll schon schiefgehen? Im schlimmsten Fall laichen sie nicht oder (höchst unwahrscheinlich) sie vermehren sich exorbitant und fressen den Teich leer.


----------



## Chief Brolly (15. September 2020)

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit Ufer-und UW-Pflanzen in dem Gewässer aus? Für Raubfische kannst du auch "künstliche" Hindernisse als Unterstände versenken bzw. schattige Bereiche schaffen. 

Niemals! SCHILF oder Seerosen anpflanzen, die breiten sich über die ganze Wasserfläche aus! 

Mit Sand und Steinen kannst du noch so eine Art "Riff" bauen, wo sich der Klein- und Brutfisch drin verstecken kann! 
Habe auch mal einen Tümpel von Grund auf neu gestaltet, und ihn mit Gründlingen, Elritzen, Moderlieschen und später mit ein paar Sonnenbarschen besetzt. 

Wollte da noch einen Steg bauen, aber ich habe mich mit den Pfählen vermessen... 2015 bin ich da weggezogen und habe den Teich der Natur überlassen. Am Ende ist er total mit Schilf zugewachsen, hätte da besser Pflanztöpfe bzw. - schalen für verwenden sollen! 

Mit deinem Teich musst du natürlich machen, was DU für richtig hälst...

In meinen sind dann Frösche, Kröten und Kammmolche eingezogen und laichen da jedes Frühjahr, wird bei dir wohl auch so sein, oder?


----------



## Justsu (15. September 2020)

Ich denke der Teich sollte mittlerweile ausreichend Struktur mitbringen. Schilf, Rohrkolben und Hornkraut haben sich von allein angesiedelt und werden von mir von Zeit zu Zeit ein wenig im Zaum gehalten (letzte Woche habe ich eine Stirnseite vom Hornkraut befreit... immerhin schätzungsweise ein knapper Kubikmeter!).
Totholz und Baumwurzeln sollten auch genug vorhanden sein.

Irgendeine "steinige" Struktur wäre aber noch einmal eine Überlegung wert...

Frösche und Kröten gibt's im Überfluss, Molche habe ich noch nicht gesehen!





Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Justsu (24. September 2020)

Weil sich die vor zweieinhalb Jahren eingesetzten Edelkrebse trotz vieler Versuche ja so gar nicht mehr haben blicken lassen, habe ich heute nochmal relativ kurz entschlossen nachbesetzt. 

Und so fanden heute 50 Krebse in zwei eigens dafür angelegten Dachziegelhaufen ein neues Zuhause  
Mal schauen, ob sie sich nun langsam etablieren können, schließlich will ich in ein paar Jahren Mitsommar mit Krebsessen feiern 

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Nuesse (24. September 2020)

Justsu schrieb:


> schließlich will ich in ein paar Jahren Mitsommar mit Krebsessen feiern


Sind die nicht streng geschützt ?


----------



## Justsu (24. September 2020)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Sind die nicht streng geschützt ?



Guter Einwand! Aber das gilt zumindest meines Wissens nach nur für Wildfänge!? Zumindest kann man bei Edelkrebszuchten nicht nur Besatz- sondern auch Speisekrebse kaufen!  

Allerdings werde ich mich selbstverständlich im Voraus umfassend informieren, bevor ein Krebs aus dem Teich in den Kochtopf wandert!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Mikesch (24. September 2020)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Sind die nicht streng geschützt ?


Von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich.


----------



## Mescalero (24. September 2020)

In BY z.B. gibt es eine Schonzeit und ein -maß (12cm).


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (25. September 2020)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Sind die nicht streng geschützt ?


Servus,
warum sollte er seine *selbst gekauften* Krebse aus seinem Teich nicht essen dürfen ? 
Ob sie sich vermehren ist ne andere Frage. Edelkrebse mögen es ja eher klar und  etwas kühler. Bei uns ausm Vereinsteich sind sie trotz mehrfachem Besatzes verschwunden, dafür gibts nebenan im Bach wieder welche .


----------



## Laichzeit (25. September 2020)

Die Schonzeiten und Maße, sowie das Naturschutzgesetz gelten ab dem Zeitpunkt, ab dem die Tiere als herrenlos oder Wildtier gelten. Also außerhalb von Fischzuchten und Aquarien. Selbst Gartenteiche sind schon Graubereich.
Beim Edelkrebs ist das eine etwas unglückliche Regelung, da ohne Entnahmemöglichkeit der Anreiz zum Besatz gesenkt ist, während der Besatz von Amikrebsen attraktiver wird.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (26. September 2020)

Also muß Justsu sich bei der Entnahme an Schonzeit und Mindestmaß halten, aber herrenlos sind die krebse in einem Privatgewässer sicher nicht.


----------



## marcus7 (29. September 2020)

Die meisten Tierchen bzw. einige auf den Bildern sehen aber seeehr stark nach Signalkrebsen aus.

Wurden die als einheimische Edelkrebse verkauft?


----------



## Justsu (29. September 2020)

Oh, jetzt jagst Du mir aber einen Schrecken ein!

Die Krebse sind mir als einheimische Edelkrebse verkauft worden! 

Jetzt wo Du es sagst, sieht es auf dem Eimerbild tatsächlich so aus, als hätten einige von denen einen Fleck am Scherengelenk! Mir ist dieser Fleck aber beim Besetzen (und ich habe alle einzeln eingesetzt) überhaupt nicht aufgefallen! Vielleicht wirkt das also auch auf dem Bild nur so... ich habe noch ein weiteres Bild von dem Krebs auf dem zweiten Bild, wo man die Scherenoberseite sieht, dort ist definitiv kein Fleck...

Wäre ja echt ärgerlich, wenn ich da jetzt unwissentlich Signalkrebse eingesetzt hätte! Aber das jetzt noch nachträglich rauszufinden wird schwierig...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## marcus7 (29. September 2020)

Sorry wenn ich dir da Angst mache . 

Also die beiden mit dem rötlichen Farbton mögen gut und gerne Edelkrebse sein, aber die mit den hellen Flecken am Scherengelenk, das sind Signalkrebse. Man sieht auch deutlich den glatten Panzer und den typischen Farbton. 

Wir haben die bei uns in einem Gewässer sehr zahlreich und ich habe davon schon viele gefangen und verputzt, die sehen exakt so aus wie einige auf dem Eimer Bild.

Das ist ja ein starkes Stück das die als Edelkrebse verkauft werden... 

Gut, Rückgängig machen kann man es nun nicht mehr. Auf jeden Fall schmecken die gut und du kannst sie ruhigen Gewissens fangen und zubereiten.


----------



## Laichzeit (29. September 2020)

Auf dem dritten Bild ist ein Edelkrebs und auch der Krebs in Post #74 ist ein Edelkrebs. Bei den Krebsen im Eimer könnten ein paar Signalkrebse dabei sein, oder die Edelkrebse verblassen ein wenig, wenn sie gestresst sind? Das Gelenk ist ein Weichteil und kann sich schneller verfärben als der Panzer. Aber einige Rücken sehen wirklich glatt aus.


----------



## Justsu (17. November 2020)

Ich habe nun die Saison am Kuhwiesenteich für mich für beendet erklärt - 2 Stunden für eine (zugegebener Maßen sehr schöne) Rotfeder bei den Temperaturen ist mir dann doch zu mühselig  

Trotzdem war es eine tolle erste "richtige" Saison am Teich, neben dem ganzen Leben um den Teich herum haben mich besonders die wunderschönen und kampfstarken Karpfen begeistert, von denen ich insgesamt 7 Stück zwischen 41 und 47 Zentimetern fangen konnte. Komischerweise war die Beißfreudigkeit der Karpfen aber ab Anfang Juni vollkommen dahin, danach konnte ich sie nur hin und wieder an der Oberfläche beobachten, aber trotz vielfacher Versuche keinen mehr an den Haken locken. Auch der Herbst brachte nicht die erhoffte Trendwende, nun hoffe ich auf das nächste Frühjahr. 

Dafür haben mich die Schleien das ganze Jahr hindurch erfeut, insgesamt konnte ich deutlich über 50 Fänge zwischen 23 und 30 Zentimeter verzeichnen, mehrfach gelang es mir im Sommer in der Dämmerung 5 Stück innerhalb von weniger als einer Stunde zu fangen. 

Dazu kamen unzählige wunderschöne Rotfedern bis etwa 20cm, einige auch mit Trockenfliege gefangen, immer wieder ein Erlebnis. Nicht zu vergessen ein Rotauge von 22cm - das muss sich beim Besatz unter die Rotfedern gemogelt haben 

Dank der guten Reproduktion von Moderlieschen und Rotfedern habe ich den Teich auch erstmals als Köfi-Lieferant nutzen können. Noch nie ging die Beschaffung für meine Aal- und Zanderköderfische schneller, dreimal Senke rein und fertig! 

Heute Mittag erfolgte dann der Saisonabschluss in Form von einem Herbstbesatz. 23 Zander und 20 Karauschen fühlen sich jetzt hoffentlich wohl in ihrem neuen zu Hause - auf ein Wiedersehen!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Justsu (27. November 2020)

Bei dem schmuddeligen Novemberwetter mal ein paar schöne Bilder aus dem Sommer vom Kuhwiesenteich

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Justsu (20. Januar 2021)

Still ruht der Kuhwiesenteich... ich warte auf's Frühjahr


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. Januar 2021)

@Justsu
Ich bin spät drauf gekommen aber habe mir mal den gesamten Verlauf gestern Abend in Ruhe durchgelesen.
Super Projekt und sicherlich einmalig mit viel Liebe dokumentiert. Da fiebert man ja richtig mit. 
Gefühlt "unser" Kuhwiesenteich der AB´ler.  

Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie sich die Zander entwickeln. Ich hätte mich ebenfalls für Sie anstelle von Hechten entschieden. 

Anekdote:
Ich hatte mal auf meinen Grundstück einen ähnlichen Teich.  Von den Abmessungen vielleicht 2/3 des hier beschriebenen mit 
ähnlichen Tiefen und Zonen, auch mit ähnlichem Bestand. 
Irgendwann bekam ich durch einen Reusen-Fang des Nachbar Jungen 2 kleine Hechte mit ca. 8cm vorbei gebracht.
Ich erlaubte Ihm die beiden kleinen Schnäbler in den Teich zu setzen. Ca. 2 1/2-3 Jahre später musste ich immer länger warten 
um meine Gründlinge und Rotaugen für den Aal- und Zanderansitz zu fangen.

Eines Nachmittags schnappte ich mir meine Spinne und montierte einen kleinen Rapala Wobbler mit Drillingen ohne Widerhaken.
Drei Würfe Späte schwammen ein 69cm und ein 74cm Hecht in meinem Speisfass. 
Den üblen Fischräubern habe ich dann zur Belohnung auch noch die Freiheit geschenkt, und zwar in das Gewässer, in dem Sie 
geboren wurden. Aber das hat gezeigt, was die beiden alleine angerichtet haben. Da auf dem Teich äußerst selten Wasservögel waren, da eben
direkt am Haus, hatte ich auch keine Barsche oder ähnliches drin. Als ich dann umgebaut habe, und die Kinder kamen, musste der Teich weichen.
Beim Abpumpen konnte ich dann zwar noch 4 wohl genährte Aale entnehmen, wo ich allerdings auch nicht weiß, wie die da rein gekommen sind.
Aber das war es dann tatsächlich mit den Räubern. Die beiden Hechte haben das Dingen ziemlich gesäubert. Und der brodelte mal vor Kleinfisch.


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. Januar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> @Justsu
> Ich bin spät drauf gekommen aber habe mir mal den gesamten Verlauf gestern Abend in Ruhe durchgelesen.
> Super Projekt und sicherlich einmalig mit viel Liebe dokumentiert. Da fiebert man ja richtig mit.
> Gefühlt "unser" Kuhwiesenteich der AB´ler.
> ...


Ich habe mir früher auch mal einen kleinen Teich gebaut, etwa 5x5 Meter und ca. 1,20m tief. Da kamen zuerst Bachflohkrebse und Wasserflöhe rein, dann später, Moderlieschen, Elritzen und Gründlinge zur späteren Köfi- Entnahme. 
Der Teich lag mitten in einem Wald und ich bin da entweder mit dem Rad und in der Bauphase mit dem Auto hingefahren, mußte da aber noch 20 min. laufen. 
Nun ja, als der Fischbestand immer größer wurde, setzte ich ein paar Sonnenbarsche ein, die sich wohl auch schnell vermehrten und mit dem Kleinfischbestand relativ schnell kürzen Prozess machten! 

Bis 2015 habe ich den Teich regelmäßig gepflegt, Wasserpflanzen zurückgeschnitten und die Ufervegetation an der Ausbreitung gehindert. 
Als ich dann weiterweg umzog, habe ich die Natur den Teich zurückholen lassen... 

Zuletzt hat sich das Schilf ziemlich ausgebreitet und ob der Teich in den letzten heißen Sommern ausgetrocknet ist, keine Ahnung. 
Jedenfalls kamen auch Molche, Frösche und Kröten ganz von selbst... 
In der Nähe des Teiches floß ein kleiner Bach, der streckenweise im Sommer immer austrocknete. 

Möglich, das da auch Aale drin sind, die irgendwie auch den Weg in meinen Tümpel fanden... 
Mal schauen, wenn ich irgendwann mal wieder da sein sollte, mache ich für euch ein paar Bilder. Denke, jetzt werden bloß  noch einige größere Sonnenbarsche übriggeblieben sein und, da ich damals aus Steinen eine Art "Riff" gebaut habe, noch eine beständige Kleinfisch-Population.


----------



## fischerheinrich (24. Januar 2021)

mhhhh, ob es eine gute Idee ist, den nichtheimischen Sonnenbarsch auszusetzen?
warum macht man sowas? Nur zur persönlichen Belustigung? 
Du schreibst, dass die Sonnenbarsche kurzen Prozess mit dem Kleinfischbestand gemacht haben. Was, wenn deine Sonnenbarsche es irgendwie in den nahen Bach geschafft haben / hätten und z.B. dort dann auch kurzen Prozess mit dem dort vielleicht vorhandenen Bitterlingbestand gemacht hätten?

Nun denn, jedenfalls finde ich den Kuhwiesenteich und Justsu echt top!


----------



## Effes (24. Januar 2021)

Auch von mir ein herzliches *"Danke"* an die geniale Dokumentation, in diese Richtung soll unser Projekt ebenfalls gehen. Auch das naturnahe sagt mir eindeutig zu, schön zu sehen, dass auch andere nicht ausschließlich auf den reinen Fischertrag ihres Gewässers Wert legen, sondern auch andere Gesichtspunkte Beachtung finden.


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. Januar 2021)

fischerheinrich schrieb:


> mhhhh, ob es eine gute Idee ist, den nichtheimischen Sonnenbarsch auszusetzen?
> warum macht man sowas? Nur zur persönlichen Belustigung?
> Du schreibst, dass die Sonnenbarsche kurzen Prozess mit dem Kleinfischbestand gemacht haben. Was, wenn deine Sonnenbarsche es irgendwie in den nahen Bach geschafft haben / hätten und z.B. dort dann auch kurzen Prozess mit dem dort vielleicht vorhandenen Bitterlingbestand gemacht hätten?
> 
> Nun denn, jedenfalls finde ich den Kuhwiesenteich und Justsu echt top!



Der von mir beschriebene Bach ist von "meinem" Tümpel soweit weg, das Sonnenbarsch da auf keinen Fall es "hineingeschafft" haben!

In diesem Bach gibt es hauptsächlich nur Elritzen, Bitterlinge kamen aus dem Aquarienfachhandel, ebenso wie die Moderlieschen und Gründlinge.
Da es mitten im Wald auch keine Wasservögel gibt, ist auszuschließen, das von denen Laich an den Füßen von A nach B geflogen wird!

Vielleicht ist mein Tümpel in den letzten 6 Jahren so wie regelmäßig der Bach auch, in heißen Sommern  schon mehrmals ausgetrocknet...
Der hat keine Grundwasserquelle und wird nur vom Niederschlag gespeist.


----------



## Justsu (22. April 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte Euch natürlich nicht den Saisonstart am Kuhwiesenteich vorenthalten! Nachdem ich im März noch einmal 100 einsömmrige Edelkrebse besetzt habe, fiel dann an Ostern endlich der Angelstartschuss!

Trotz der z.T. stark schwankenden Temperaturen und der Kälteeinbrüche, konnte ich seit dem in 15 Kurzansitzen (zwischen 15 Minuten und 2 Stunden) dem Teich schon 35 Rotfedern und eine Schleie mit der Matchrute entlocken. Die größten Rotfedern haben noch einmal einen kleinen Sprung gemacht, war im letzten Jahr bei 20 cm Schluss, war die größte jetzt immerhin schon 22 cm und von ordentlicher Statur! Und wer weiss, ob es nicht noch ein paar größere gibt. Die Schleie war im Übrigen mit 23 cm am unteren Ende der letztjährigen Skala. Außerdem haben die Zander den Moderlieschenbestand (und nach so kurzer Zeit auch nicht verwunderlich) noch nicht merklich beeinträchtigt, beim Fischen mit Pinkies gab es teilweise Fehlbiss auf Fehlbiss und gelegentlich hing dann ein quergehaktes Moderlieschen am Haken.

Jetzt warte ich auf hoffentlich bald weiter steigende Wassertemperaturen und mit Ihnen auf die Frühjahrskarpfen! 

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## dawurzelsepp (29. April 2021)

Justsu

Ich hab bei mir im Fluß schon seit vielen Jahren Dachfirstziegel bzw Kabelschutzziegel und auch Betonbausteine liegen und beobachte hier wieviele Krebse sich einstellen. Es handelt sich zwar nur um die Kamberkrebse doch es funktioniert recht gut und ist interessant.
Diese Ziegel oder auch einige Betonsteine habe ich "nicht" in den Fluß eingebracht sondern liegen da schon seit meiner Kindheit. Es sind zwar nur um die 6 Stück doch es funktioniert.
Selbst eine Rute/Quappe hab ich so im Sommer schon mit den Händen gefangen oder auch ein Aal stecke nur mit dem Kopf drinnen. Seit ein paar Jahren nutzen diese Unterstände auch vereinzelt Grundeln.
Sollte es so nicht klappen wäre dies auch eine schöne Möglichkeit.


----------



## Justsu (29. April 2021)

dawurzelsepp : Schon geschehen, siehe Post #208 in diesem Thread!  

Aber trotzdem vielen Dank für Deinen Beitrag!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## dawurzelsepp (29. April 2021)

Justsu schrieb:


> dawurzelsepp : Schon geschehen, siehe Post #208 in diesem Thread!
> 
> Aber trotzdem vielen Dank für Deinen Beitrag!
> 
> ...



Ich hatte das Bild gesehen mit den Dachpfannen doch diese sind ja flacher darum auch mein Beitrag mit den Firstziegeln. Diese sind ja eher rund und würden so einen besseren Unterschlupf für die größeren bieten. Wie gesagt nur ein Vorschlag, deine Lösung ist natürlich auch besser wie ein blanker Kiesgrund. 

Gefällt mir übrigens gut dein Kuhwiesenteich


----------



## Justsu (29. April 2021)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Bild gesehen mit den Dachpfannen doch diese sind ja flacher darum auch mein Beitrag mit den Firstziegeln. Diese sind ja eher rund und würden so einen besseren Unterschlupf für die größeren bieten. Wie gesagt nur ein Vorschlag, deine Lösung ist natürlich auch besser wie ein blanker Kiesgrund.
> 
> Gefällt mir übrigens gut dein Kuhwiesenteich


Ah, okay, so war das gemeint, dann habe ich Dich missverstanden! 

Es sind tatsächlich auch ein paar Firstziegel mit dabei gewesen und ich habe versucht die Pfannen so aufeinander zu stapeln, dass ausreichend Hohlräume entstehen. Trotzdem ist es natürlich nur ein sehr kleiner Bereich auf die gesamte Teichfläche gesehen... Die Pfannen waren halt zum größten Teil angeschlagen und noch "übrig", daher habe ich sie versenkt 

Schön, dass Dir der Teich gefällt! Ich hoffe ich kann bald mal wieder über die Karpfen, Schleien oder Karauschen berichten! 

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Justsu (5. Mai 2021)

In den letzten Tagen habe ich einen neuen Bewohner im Kuhwiesenteich ausmachen können: Ich habe jetzt mehrfach in den Abendstunden beaobachten können, wie ein Bisam gemächlich seine Runden durch den Teich gezogen hat. Zunächst war ich etwas besorgt, da die Tiere ja nicht den aller besten Ruf haben, aber nachdem ich mich etwas informiert habe, freue ich mich über eine weitere Art, die an meinem Gewässer (offensichtlich) ein Zuhause gefunden hat.

Wenn er sich ein bisschen an Schilf, Rohrkolben und Hornkraut gütlich tut, dann stört mich das sicher nicht, eher im Gegenteil!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Flatfischer (6. Mai 2021)

Justsu schrieb:


> Wenn er sich ein bisschen an Schilf, Rohrkolben und Hornkraut gütlich tut, dann stört mich das sicher nicht, eher im Gegenteil!



Wir sprechen uns wieder, wenn das possierliche Tierchen mit seinem Wohnungsbau die Dämme unterhöhlt hat...


----------



## Justsu (6. Mai 2021)

Flatfischer schrieb:


> Wir sprechen uns wieder, wenn das possierliche Tierchen mit seinem Wohnungsbau die Dämme unterhöhlt hat...



Der Teich hat in dem Sinne keine Dämme, der Wasserspiegel liegt deutlich unter dem Niveau der umgebenden Flächen, insofern bin ich da relativ entspannt...


----------



## Justsu (15. Juni 2021)

Mittlerweile ist das Leben am und im Kuhwiesenteich explodiert, der Bisam dreht weiter fröhlich seine Runden, die Teichhühner haben 8 Junge zu versorgen, die Schilfhalme wackeln von den laichenden Rotfedern und die Schwalben jagen knapp über der Oberfläche nach Insekten.

Auf die Schleien im Kuhwiesenteich ist verlass, ich konnte in den letzten Tagen wie schon letztes Jahr um diese Zeit ganz regelmäßig schöne Exemplare bis knapp über 30cm fangen.

Einen kleinen Wermutstropfen gibt es bei all' den schönen Dingen allerdings doch, ich habe nun schon mehrfach einen (und einmal sogar zwei) Kormorane aufgescheucht, als ich an den Teich kam und mindestens ein Fischreiher ist eigentlich jedes Mal vor Ort, wenn ich komme. Ich vermute, dass diese Räuber auch der Grund dafür sind, dass ich in der vergangenen Woche drei Schleien von über 30cm tot gefunden habe, eine davon hatte auch eine relativ eindeutige Verletzung (wobei diese natürlich auch noch nach dem Tot entstanden sein kann!?). Eine der Schleien die ich gefangen habe, hatte ebenfalls eine beidseitige Verletzung, glücklicherweise nicht so tief. Komischerweise sind davon bisher nur die Schleien betroffen.

Abgesehen von den allgegenwärtigen Moderlieschen und Rotfedern, halten sich die anderen fischigen Bewohner dieses Jahr bisher zurück. Die Karauschen führen weiterhin ein Leben im völlig Verborgenen und mit dem Auftauchen der Karpfen an der Oberfläche rechne ich eigentlich täglich - bisher aber auch hier nichts zu sehen.

Ich werde weiter berichten! 

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Juni 2021)

Ich finde super wie sich dein Teich entwickelt hat und gucke hier immer wieder gern rein.


----------



## Blueser (15. Juni 2021)

Gegen die Kormorane sollen solche Gesellen helfen, zwei mit einem Anker in der Mitte des Teiches stationiert und etwas Leine gelassen, damit die schön treiben können:
Klick!


----------



## Justsu (16. Juni 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Gegen die Kormorane sollen solche Gesellen helfen, zwei mit einem Anker in der Mitte des Teiches stationiert und etwas Leine gelassen, damit die schön treiben können:
> Klick!


Vielen Dank für den Tipp, kann mir schon vorstellen, dass das hilft... die Kormorane sind auch sehr scheu. Frage mich nur gerade, ob das ein Problem geben könnte, wenn ich dann doch mal wieder einen der Karpfen dran habe und der an der Matchrute durch den Teich pflügt

Zum Glück habe ich die Biester jetzt auch etwa zwei Wochen lang nicht gesehen, wobei ich natürlich leider nicht durchgehend am Teich sein kann

Heute morgen um 6:30 Uhr habe ich aber mal einen Kontrollgang gemacht, bei dem sich mir folgendes Kormoran- und Reiherfreies Bild bot:


----------



## jkc (16. Juni 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Gegen die Kormorane sollen solche Gesellen helfen, zwei mit einem Anker in der Mitte des Teiches stationiert und etwas Leine gelassen, damit die schön treiben können:
> Klick!


Also ich kenne hier in der Gegend mindestens zwei Gewässer da stören sich die Kormorane kein Stück an den echten schwarzen Schwänen; Da gebe ich sonnem Plastikdingen keine 5 Minuten bis der keine Abschreckungswirkung mehr hat.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Juni 2021)

Zuletzt sind die Kormorane bei uns in den Teichen nicht einmal mehr aus dem Wasser abgehoben und davongeflogen, als wir direkt mit den Autos an das Ufer gefahren sind. Weg waren sie erst nachdem sämtliche Portionsforellen ebenfalls verschwunden waren. Mitgenommen haben sie dabei direkt noch die schönen großen Rotfedern, denen sie vor unserem Forellenbesatz keine weitere Beachtung geschenkt hatten. Ich glaube die Forellen / die Action am Wasser hat die Kormorane erst auf die Fährte gebracht. Zuvor waren die Teiche lange Zeit verwaist und lediglich noch ein paar Karpfen und die besagten Rotfedern im Wasser.

Die Kormorane sind nicht blöd, die wissen ganz genau dass ihnen im Grunde nichts blüht. Die schwarzen Vögel sind daher im Grunde auch nicht das eigentliche Problem, eher sind es unsere Grünen Vögel*Innen. Wobei selbst eine mit Stroh ausgestopfte Frau Roth nichts bringen würde, unsere ebenfalls aufgestellte Vogelscheuche zeigte jedenfalls leider keinerlei Wirkung.

Einer Legende nach soll aber eine unter Wasser aufgespannte Fischgrößen-Sortiervorrichtung (Schafdraht) helfen. Die Kormorane tauchen den Fischen hinterher, geraten unter Wasser quasi zufällig und unglücklicherweise in die Maschen der Sortiervorrichtung und sollen der Sage nach weder vor, noch zurück kommen. Den Rest erledigen dann die Aale. Wahrscheinlich erreicht man mit dem korrekt gesetzten Kreuzchen bei Bundes- und Landtagswahlen aber wohl mehr in Bezug auf die grünen und damit auch schwarzen Vögel.


----------



## Justsu (24. Juni 2021)

Mit den hohen Temperaturen in der letzten Woche haben sich auch wie erwartet auch endlich wieder die Karpfen im Kuhwiesenteich an der Oberfläche gezeigt. Obwohl ich seit über einem Jahr keinen der Rüssler mehr fangen konnte, geht es Ihnen offensichtlich blendend. Das scheint eine wirklich kniffelige Angelegenheit mit den Karpfen zu werden, obwohl sie alles andere als passiv den Teich unter der Oberfläche durchstreiften habe sie eingeworfenen Mais und Schwimmbrot komplett ignoriert. 

Die Rotfedern dagegen erinnern einen im Umgang mit einer Scheibe Toastbrot durchaus an Piranhas! 
Zudem konnte ich die ersten Rotfedern auf Fliege überlisten.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## tomxxxtom (24. Juni 2021)

Ich glaube das deine Karpfen sind einfach überdurschnittlich inteligent.


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. Juni 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Ich glaube das deine Karpfen sind einfach überdurschnittlich inteligent.


oder Strohdoof, Stinkefaul?
Man weiß es nicht. Aber Hauptsache Sie scheinen sich wohl zu fühlen.


----------



## Justsu (29. Juli 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

mal wieder ein kleines Update von mir:

Die Karpfen sonnen und weigern sich weiterhin, dafür lassen sich die Schleien weiterhin leicht überlisten, was die Karpfen anscheinend zu schlau sind, sind die Schleien zu doof! (siehe Bild)

Außerdem sind die Kuhwiesenteichphantome mit den Scheren plötzlich aufgetaucht! Zu verschiedenen Gelegenheiten konnte ich Krebse im Uferbereich beobachten. Einer hat sich witzigerweise direkt über der eingebrachten Dachfirstschindel eine Höhle ins Ufer gegraben, die Schindel scheint mittlerweile aber auch bewohnt zu sein. Der Höhlenbewohner lässt sich auch bereitwillig mit Würmern füttern. Jetzt müssten nur noch die Karauschen ihr Phantomdasein beenden, dann wären Alle wieder beisammen 

Kleinfische aus "eigener Zucht" (Rotfedern und Moderlieschen) gibt es mittlerweile in Hülle und Fülle, wenn die im Herbst eingesetzen Zander den Winter überstanden haben, dann sollten sie mehr als genug Futter zur Verfügung haben und entsprechend abwachsen - ich bin gespannt, ob ich im nächsten Jahr schon einen davon fangen kann!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Mikesch (30. Juli 2021)

Justsu schrieb:


> ..., dafür lassen sich die Schleien weiterhin leicht überlisten, was die Karpfen anscheinend zu schlau sind, sind die Schleien zu doof! (siehe Bild)
> ...


Ohh, eine "blaue" Schleie. 

 Und schön wachsen tun Sie auch.


----------



## Justsu (26. August 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

endlich konnte ich einen von den schlauen Karpfen überlisten! Schon im Juli konnte ich einmal einen Karpfen in dem nur vll. 60cm breiten Streifen zwischen Ufer und Hornkrautgürtel gründeln sehen, bzw. nur dessen Schwanzspitze, die aus dem Wasser ragte, das Wasser war durch das Gründeln vollkommen eingetrübt. Nach dieser Beobachtung fasste ich meinen Plan. Ich fütterte ein paar Tage lang an der Stelle täglich eine gute Hand voll gekochten Hartmais und platzierte dann ein einzelnes Maiskorn am Haar am Festblei an dieser Stelle. 





Ehrlich gesagt machte ich mir Mittags bei verhältnismäßig klarem Wasser und Sonnenschein in nur etwa 30cm Wassertiefe, kaum 50cm vom Ufer entfernt nicht wirklich große Hoffnung... mein 70cm langes Polyleader schaute ein gehöriges Stück aus dem Wasser heraus und endete nur kurz unter dem Spitzenring und auch die 12 ft. Karpfenrute machte einen etwas deplatzierten Eindruck...





Ich zog mich mit der Matchrute in die andere Ecke des Teiches zurück, um den Platz zur Ruhe kommen zu lassen... gerade einmal 45 Minuten später meldete sich der Bissanzeiger und ein Karpfen hatte sich (wie erwartet) im Kraut festgeschwommen. Dank des bewusst robust gewählten Gerätes konnte ich den Fisch dann relativ problemlos mit einer ordentlichen Portion Kraut in den geräumigen Kescher ziehen. Es zeigte sich dann ein "alter" Bekannter, der jetzt im Alter von 4 Jahren (drei davon im Kuhwiesenteich) schon stattliche 50cm auf die Messlatte bringt! Die Freude war natürlich groß! 




Etwas Ernüchterung folgte dann in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen, die Kuhwiesenkarpfen sind wohl tatsächlich besonders schlau, ich probierte es nämlich weiterhin mit dieser Taktik und konnte keinen weiteren Fisch überlisten - muss ich mir halt wieder was Neues ausdenken!




Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## phirania (26. August 2021)

Ist doch immer wieder schön wenn man die Fische nachwachsen sieht.


----------



## Carphunter87 (30. August 2021)

Interessant finde ich auch, die Unterschiedlichen Farbgegebungen von Jahr zu Jahr. Echt interessant


----------



## Seele (30. August 2021)

Einfach super Justsu wie das dokumentierst. Macht immer wieder Spaß hier rein zu schauen, gerade weils nicht nur um kapitale Fische geht.


----------



## Justsu (30. August 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> [...] gerade weils nicht nur um kapitale Fische geht.


DAS ändert sich ja hoffentlich mit den Jahren! 

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Seele (30. August 2021)

Glaube richtig Kapital werden die Karpfen dort drin nicht, zumindest nicht was der Hunter heutzutage Kapital nennt. Eher die Schleien. 
Auf jeden Fall scheinen alle sich  pudelwohl zu fühlen und wunderbar abzuwachsen.


----------



## Astacus74 (17. September 2021)

Hallo Justsu,

ich bin begeistert wie sich dein Teich entwickelt hat und gespannt wie deine Zander abwachsen  

Gruß Frank


----------



## Justsu (22. September 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

ersteinmal vielen Dank für die vielen positiven Rückmeldungen hier im Thread!

Wie die Zander bis jetzt abgewachsen sind, weiss ich seit dem Wochenende leider ganz genau... am Samstag und Sonntag habe ich jeweils zwei tote Zander aus dem Teich geborgen, gestern kam dann noch ein fünfter dazu... damit sind fünf von dreiundzwanzig schon mal definitiv nicht mehr drin... Von der Größe her hatten die alle so zwischen 25 und 30cm... sind in den zehn Monaten also schon recht gut abgewachsen (besetzt hatte ich sie so mit etwa 15cm).

Was die Ursache anbetrifft bin ich ziemlich Ahnungslos... äußerlich waren die Fische völlig unversehrt und machten von der Statur her einen gut genährten Eindruck. Den Rotfedern, Karpfen und Moderlieschen geht es offensichtlich weiterhin gut, die Zander waren auch die einzigen Fische, die ich tot aufgefunden habe.






Meine einzige Vermutung ist ein niedriger Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers, da die anderen Fischarten dem gegenüber meines Wissens nach etwas tolerater sind... Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das jetzt langsam absterbende Kraut, in Kombination mit dem ersten Laubeintrag und der geringeren Sonnenscheindauer zu einer vermehrten Sauerstoffzehrung geführt hat... Dagegen sprechen allerdings die niedrigeren Temperaturen und dass es bei uns in den letzten Wochen auch immer mal wieder geregnet hat.

Ich habe dann auch (wie ich es eh geplant hatte) eine Ecke vom Hornkraut (mit dem in diesem Jahr erstmalig flächig auftretenden Fadenalgen"belag") befreit. Eine weitere Fläche werde ich wohl am kommenden Wochenende noch in Angriff nehmen.









Bei der Entkrautungsaktion habe ich dann auch noch einen der Krebse mit rausgefischt, schön mal wieder einen von den Kollegen in der Hand gehabt zu haben




Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Verstrahlt (22. September 2021)

Einer der besten Threads im Board  !
Hätte auch gerne sowas 
Schade um die Zander aber naja ... bissl Verlust ist immer!
Kannst du nicht ne Live Webcam am Teich anbringen das man immer mal gucken kann, ist sicher interessant


----------



## Taxidermist (22. September 2021)

Justsu schrieb:


> Meine einzige Vermutung ist ein niedriger Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers, da die anderen Fischarten dem gegenüber meines Wissens nach etwas tolerater sind... Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das jetzt langsam absterbende Kraut, in Kombination mit dem ersten Laubeintrag und der geringeren Sonnenscheindauer zu einer vermehrten Sauerstoffzehrung geführt hat... Dagegen sprechen allerdings die niedrigeren Temperaturen und dass es bei uns in den letzten Wochen auch immer mal wieder geregnet hat.


Ich denke mit der Vermutung wirst du richtig liegen.
Das Gewässer sieht sehr "windgeschützt" aus, so als ob  dort nie eine Welle das Wasser kräuselt und du hast ne Menge von dem Algendreck da drin liegen, wie man gut sehen kann.
Da würde ich in jedem Fall versuchen, möglichst viel von raus zu holen.
Der erste Herbststurm wird erst für mehr Sauerstoff sorgen.
Ich weiß ja nicht welche Krautharke du benutzt?
Eine Fahrradfelge, von oben beschwert und an einem Seil geworfen, ist dafür recht brauchbar.
Jede zweite Speiche wird im 90 Grad Winkel abgeknickt auf einer Seite des Rads und wenn nötig etwas gekürzt, um sie etwas zu versteifen, so bleibt da einiges hängen.

Jürgen


----------



## Justsu (22. September 2021)

Taxidermist: So Windgeschützt wie es aussieht, ist der Teich tatsächlich gar nicht, kommt natürlich schon etwas auf die Windrichtung an, aber Bewegung an der Oberfläche ist schon regelmäßig vorhanden... 

und zur Krautharke: 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Den Tipp habe ich (ich meine auch von Dir) hier im Board irgendwo gelesen... Vielen Dank dafür an dieser Stelle, funktioniert astrein! Ich habe die Speichen allerdings bisher nicht abgeknickt, da ich befürchte, dass das Lösen des Krauts von der Felge dann schwerer wird... so kann man das Kraut einfach "runterrutschen" lassen, einmal drauftreten und die Leine "rausreissen" und wieder auswerfen.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Astacus74 (22. September 2021)

Schade um die Zander, da wollen wir mal hoffen das die glorreichen Sieben überleben.
Ich glaub auch das es am fehlenden Sauerstoff liegt sind ja ordentlich Pflanzen drin aber schön das es noch Krebse gibt, das ist zwar kein Riese aber schön sieht er aus der Kleine

Gruß Frank


----------



## Justsu (27. April 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

nach langer Board-Abstinenz gibt's mal wieder Nachrichten vom Kuhwiesenteich!

Die Saison hat Anfang April wieder mit einem Krebsbesatz von Sömmerlingen begonnen und erste Rotfedern haben sich über Ostern auch schon an die Matchrute gewagt. Moderlieschen und Rotfedern lassen sich bei schönem Wetter wieder an der Oberfläche blicken, die restlichen fischigen Bewohner scheinen allerdings noch winterträge zu sein.




Über Wasser herrscht dafür um so mehr Betrieb. Blässhühner, Stock- und Reiherenten lassen sich regelmäßig beobachten, ein Teichhuhnpärchen ist wieder Dauergast und auch der Bisam ist wohl gekommen, um zu bleiben. Der hat doch ganz schön am Schilfufer gegraben, so dass stellenweise ein deutlich breiterer Flachwasserbereich entstanden ist, das bewerte ich aber bisher eher positiv, mal schauen was die Zukunft da so bringt. Einen Kormoran habe ich ab Februar/März bis Anfang April leider auch regelmäßig aufscheuchen müssen, ich hoffe, dass er keinen allzu großen Schaden angerichtet hat. Seit Anfang des Monats hat er sich aber glücklicherweise nicht mehr gezeigt.




Außerdem habe ich ein Angelsteg-Projekt begonnen, bzw. wieder aufgenommen. Die Pfosten und Träger sind schon im Februar '21, als das Eis trug, reingekommen, nur leider fehlte mir im letzten Jahr etwas die Zeit und das Material um den Steg zu vollenden. Das soll sich nun ändern, die Fundamentarbeiten plane ich für nächste Woche und dann kann ich hoffentlich zum Beginn des Sommers vom Steg aus den Kuhwiesenteichbewohnern nachstellen.








Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. April 2022)

Geht ja doch noch weiter.
Super.


----------



## magut (27. April 2022)

Bin auf die nächsten Bilder gespannt.  Schön dass du uns teilhaben lässt. 
LG 
Mario


----------



## Astacus74 (27. April 2022)

Justsu schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> nach langer Board-Abstinenz gibt's mal wieder Nachrichten vom Kuhwiesenteich!
> 
> ...



Schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen geht ja gut weiter und hat sich gut entwickelt dein Teich, da weren sich die Krebse bestimmt wohlfühlen.
Ich will mal hoffen das der Kormoran sich für immer verkrümmelt hat, dein Steg sieht ja richtig profimäßig aus bin schon gespannt auf die Fertigstellung.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Justsu (13. Mai 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

schön, dass mein Thema hier weiterhin auf so großes Interesse stößt! 

Der Kuhwiesenteich ist jetzt endgültig aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht, nach vielen Rotfedern bis gut über 20cm ist mir gestern auch endlich die erste Schleie an den Haken gegangen. Mit 30cm am oberen Ende der letztjährigen Fänge, aber es sollten mittlerweile auch noch ein paar größere drin sein.





Der Bisam wird langsam zutraulich und lässt sich bei seinem geschäftigen Treiben im Teich kaum stören.





Außerdem bin ich beim Stegbau ein bisschen weiter gekommen, das Fundament steht, als nächstes müssen die Träger noch mit Rostschutz behandelt werden, dann kommt die Holzunterkonstruktion drauf und zum Schluss die Planken.











Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. Mai 2022)

Das wird ja noch ein absoluter Luxus-Weiher


----------



## smithie (13. Mai 2022)

Ich finde den Ansatz für den Stegbau super, weil Du damit am Unterbau quasi nie wieder was machen musst.
Ich hab bei mir als Auflagen Recycling Plastik und als Unterbau Leitplanken.

Leider hab ich es versäumt, die stehenden Pfosten auch gleich haltbar zu machen. Die Baumstämme muss ich halt irgendwann austauschen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. Mai 2022)

Absolut geniales Projekt!!! Geil ein eigener Teich. Da träum ich ja noch von....


----------



## Justsu (13. Mai 2022)

smithie schrieb:


> Ich finde den Ansatz für den Stegbau super, weil Du damit am Unterbau quasi nie wieder was machen musst.
> Ich hab bei mir als Auflagen Recycling Plastik und als Unterbau Leitplanken.
> 
> Leider hab ich es versäumt, die stehenden Pfosten auch gleich haltbar zu machen. Die Baumstämme muss ich halt irgendwann austauschen.


Ja, die Pfosten werden bei mir wahrscheinlich auch irgendwann das Problem werden. Die habe ich im Februar '21 in einer Hau-Ruck-Aktion, weil das Eis gerade trug, mit dem benachbarten Landwirt in den Teichboden gerammt. Das waren 4 Meter lange "Teerpfosten" (alte Telegraphenmasten!?), die der Landwirt "noch liegen" hatte. 
Mal schauen, wie lange die das machen...


----------



## smithie (13. Mai 2022)

Ah, so funktioniert das ohne Bagger :-D


----------



## Justsu (17. Juni 2022)

Mal wieder ein kleines Update von mir zum Kuhwiesenteich...

So langsam geht es mit dem Stegbau voran, der nervigste Teil ist jetzt endlich erledigt. Die Träger abschleifen, mit Rostumwandler streichen und anschließend mit zwei Schichten Hammerite lackieren war eine ganz schöne Plackerei, dazu hatten wir selten mal ein paar Tage am Stück ohne Regen, so dass sich das Ganze ganz schön hingezogen hat... und dann auch noch daran arbeiten, während die ganze Zeit um einen rum die Fische springen... das erfordert Nervenstärke!









Deshalb ist das Angeln am Teich in den letzten Wochen auch etwas zu kurz gekommen, bis auf ein paar Rotfedern sind mir keine weiteren Fänge gelungen. Dafür konnte ich letztes Wochenende wieder die ersten Karpfen an der Oberfläche beobachten, die scheinen zum letzten Jahr noch mal ein Stück zugelegt zu haben, schätze sie nun so auf Mitte/Ende 50... nur zu fange sind sie anscheinend weiterhin so schwer...

An meinem Plan den Steg bis Anfang Juli fertig zu haben, halte ich weiterhin fest, auch wenn es langsam unrealistisch wird... 

Ich werde berichten! 

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Fruehling (17. Juni 2022)

Ich weiß, daß es wie Nachkarten klingt aber trotzdem frage ich, weil es mich interessiert: Macht man sowas nicht sinnvollerweise direkt neu aus Alu z.B. und hat dann ewig Ruhe?


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (17. Juni 2022)

Was nimmst du für Planken, aus welchem Holz?


----------



## Justsu (17. Juni 2022)

Fruehling Wäre natürlich eine Option gewesen...aber wie ich weiter oben schon schrieb, war das eine Anfangs eine Hau-Ruck-Aktion und die Träger hatte der Landwirt von gegenüber noch liegen... und jetzt arbeite ich mit dem was da ist  Wobei ich glaube, dass die Träger mit dieser Behandlung schon ziemlich dauerhaft konserviert sein sollten...

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt ich habe alles Holz, also für die Unterkonstruktion und die Planken aus sibirischer Lärche besorgt

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Justsu (28. Juni 2022)

Soooo...

Langsam aber sicher geht's bei Stegbau weiter und damit es ein bisschen spannend(er) wird, gibt's nochmal einen kleinen Zwischenstand...

Die "Rückwand" ist lackiert und steht, ebenso der "Untenbodenschutz"...





Aktuell bin ich dabei den Unterkonstruktionsholzaufbau anzupassen...





...und die Karpfen schauen wohl wissend, dass ich sie aktuell in Ruhe lasse, zu...





Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Astacus74 (1. Juli 2022)

Saubere Arbeit das sieht sehr gut aus da wirst du sehr lange Freude dran haben


Gruß Frank


----------



## Justsu (5. August 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

zum Wochenende gibt's nochmal ein kleines Kuhwiesen-Update von mir.

Die Arbeiten am Steg habe ich nach einer kleinen Urlaubsunterbrechung wieder aufgenommen, ich hoffe die komplette Unterkonstruktion noch dieses Wochenende fertig zu bekommen und dann bis Ende des Monats mit der Montage der Planken fertig zu sein.





Zum Angeln bin ich leider weiterhin nicht gekommen, den Karpfen scheint das zu gefallen, die feiern bei schönem Wetter schon richtige Parties!





...und auch die Krebse lassen sich hin und wieder blicken und haben teilweise schon ganz beachtliche Größen erreicht!





Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Justsu (9. August 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

der Stegbau geht jetzt in die heisse Phase! Die Unterkonstruktion steht und die ersten vier (von annäherungsweiseweise 50) Planken sind verschraubt!

Bis jetzt sieht's so aus, als könnte es was werden!













Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Justsu (10. August 2022)

Das Verlegen und Verschrauben der Planken ist doch deutlich langwieriger und anstrengender als von mir gedacht (wie eigentlich bisher alles an diesem Projekt  )!
Gute 15 Minuten/Planke habe ich jetzt im Schnitt gebraucht... Naja, sei es drum, immerhin sieht man den Fortschritt und es gibt sicherlich "schlimmere" Arbeitsplätze:





Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------

